# Con's little comp log



## Guest

Show is may 10, diet starts seriously on monday leaving me 15 weeks surely enough time to get into shape.

Diet plan:

Monday low

Tuesday low

Wednesday high

Thursday low

Friday low

Sat low

Sunday highest

9am meal 1: 10 egg whites 3 yolks, 50 grams oats

12 meal 2: 250 grams lean beef

2/3pm depends on class meal 3: 250 grams lean beef

4/5pm depends on class meal 4: 50 grams protein via tibila(a white fish poor spelling)

7-8pm meal 5: 100 protein 100 carb on training days on non training days tibila again

9pm meal 6: 250 grams turkey

Bed: 250 grams turkey

Olive oil spray used to cook all meals

All meat meals are grouped together due to me cooking both meals at once due to lack of time.

Brocoli or powdered veg or asparagus with every meat meal.

On high day add in 100 grams oats with meal 6

On highest day up breakfast oats to 100 grams.

Suppluments: Animal pack, 10 grams fish oil, 1 scoop super pump taking carbs into account on training days, animal joint complex at bed time it includes zinc and a whole load of stuff, 4 grams cla, 1 digestive enzyme with every meal

Training:

Sunday Chest this coincides with highest day as i need the most growth here

Monday Back

Tuesday rest

Wednesday Arms coincides with high day due to needing more size here

Thursday Legs

Friday Delts

Saturday Rest

Training will be moderate sets rep range 4-8, i will be following a deadlift routine to get my pull back high for a special friend of mine







( pulled 250kg standing on a 2 inch block with out a belt last week, this was first time i tried deadlifting properly since last september when i tore my lat, it went up with no problem and felt nothing strange in the lat)

Cardio monday-friday 1 hour treadmill incline prior meal 1

No cardio has be scheduled on sat and sunday due to the gym opening later but if needed i can always force my self to power walk or some thing out side.

End goal is to compete in the metrolina a SC regional show in the novice heavy weight show(over 190lb)

Target weight i dont know but i am going to guess between 190-200lb i am 230lb at present.

Obviously if i am missing some thing or doing some thing wrong please let me know.

Will take pictures on a weekly basis and post them up here as much as i hate doing that


----------



## MXD

Good luck with this mate - subscribed.


----------



## Bulldozer

Good luck Con buddy.

You gonna get some recent pics up ?


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> Good luck Con buddy.
> 
> You gonna get some recent pics up ?


Yes i will get some tubby con pics up hopefully tommorrow or monday, i have to sort out a digital camera.

MXD thank you for your support


----------



## Marsbar

good luck mate


----------



## ParaManiac

Best of luck Con,looking forward to this thread.


----------



## RAIKEY

which comp you lookin at mate??

how long you given yourself?...


----------



## Guest

RAIKEY said:


> which comp you lookin at mate??
> 
> how long you given yourself?...


Metrolina http://www.morrisonproductions.net/

15 weeks is the time i have given my self........had been in two minds if to try and get heavier then compete later in the year but i cant eat enough as it is aka the contest diet will be a struggle let alone eat to gain more.


----------



## Kezz

good luck mate, i'm sure you will look awesome


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> good luck mate, i'm sure you will look awesome


Haha cheers mate but i will take just looking like i am not totally out of place


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck buddy. I'll certainly be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Robbie

Powdered veg??!?!


----------



## toxo

goodluck con, kick some assssss


----------



## Guest

robbiedont said:


> Powdered veg??!?!


Yeah its like all the good stuff in veg in a powder you mix with water and drink

Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Ellis

very best of luck con,

keep us updated on how it all goes,

seeing as no one has asked just wanted to ask as it wasn't in your initial post you doing this show natural or not?


----------



## BRIS

Looking forward you following your progress in the run up to your comp. Any plans to get some pics up?


----------



## BRIS

Con said:


> Yes i will get some tubby con pics up hopefully tommorrow or monday, i have to sort out a digital camera.
> 
> MXD thank you for your support


Ooops, just seen this. ^^


----------



## Robbie

Where do you get this powdered veg from??


----------



## Guest

robbiedont said:


> Where do you get this powdered veg from??


GNC or any supplument store.


----------



## Five-O

robbiedont said:


> Powdered veg??!?!


supreme greens etc, I think thats what Con means, decent stuff.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Supreme-Greens-BUY-2-POWDERS-GET-1-FREE-Weight-loss-8oz_W0QQitemZ160201066631QQihZ006QQcategoryZ11776QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chris jenkins

make sure you keep your strength for august, oh and post up some vid's of your lift's.


----------



## Guest

chris jenkins said:


> make sure you keep your strength for august, oh and post up some vid's of your lift's.


Thats why show is in may that i have strenght a plenty in august.

Will get some lifting up there.

Hope is all well for you Chris.


----------



## Captain Hero

powdered veg, now thats hardcore Con 

Good luck with your comp big lad


----------



## dale_flex

Good luck with comp i'll be keeping an eye on this thread, Dale


----------



## chris jenkins

Nice to see you motivated, I will be following this thread. Interesting


----------



## steveg

Nice to see you venture over onto our side for a bbing comp Corneleas!! Its been a while since i seen you! it was at the irish powerlifting championships a few years back, up in Ballymoney. Il be dieting at the same time this year, for the ifbb europeans. Good luck with the comp, an keep me posted!


----------



## Guest

steveg said:


> Nice to see you venture over onto our side for a bbing comp Corneleas!! Its been a while since i seen you! it was at the irish powerlifting championships a few years back, up in Ballymoney. Il be dieting at the same time this year, for the ifbb europeans. Good luck with the comp, an keep me posted!


Hello Steve, yes i remember you from Sams comp, thank you very much for the well wishes and all the best of luck in the euros


----------



## leveret

good luck fat lad. xxx


----------



## gym rat

all the best con, definatly be the thread to watch... get some pics up you big fooker


----------



## dmcc

Good luck Con, I'll be following this with interest!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

cant wait for you to post some pics con

your a beast m8 show us what your made of!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Sugar and spice and all things nice...

Wait, no...


----------



## Guest

lmao its not such an interesting thread lads.....now my dating experiences is a good thread cause i actually get to show off what a stud i am but this meh take it or can leave it.

Bought a cool camera yesterday but the ****ing battery wont charge so gotta bring it in again tonight hopefully have pics soon.

Will have todays full update, camera ****es me off cause i wanted to take a picture of me doing a deadlift but ah well should be sorted soon.....getting laid later by the girl above my room will let you all know what positions i used......still havent decided if i want it to be a "normal" evening or a viagra **** fest.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> ....getting laid later by the girl above my room will let you all know what positions i used......still havent decided if i want it to be a "normal" evening or a viagra **** fest.


I assume the ice packs are in the freezer?


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> I assume the ice packs are in the freezer?


Under the bed in my mini fridge:lift:


----------



## Guest

A little update, been on very low carb since sunday aka 100grams.

I have dropped a lot of weight aka 10lb and am down to 222lb but i am tons leaner already obviously just water weight/retention gone.

Training is going well i pulled 287kg with no belt the other day which i am pleased with as its the second time i have pulled in many months and i am much weaker with out a belt.


----------



## toxo

thats bloody strong cp:lift:whats your best in the squat/bench/dead ?


----------



## Spartan301

good luck with this mate.

what weight are you aiming to compete at?


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> thats bloody strong cp:lift:whats your best in the squat/bench/dead ?


In comp 325/190/333 in the gym 350/215/350

spartan was going to go over 190lb but thats the unlimited novice class so i will go to 190lb and be the top of the middle weight novice class


----------



## 13stonetarget

Good luck dude, all the best!


----------



## jay-cumbria

you definatly got the strength dude, cant wait to see your pics and see wot ya look like!

good luck m8


----------



## toxo

when and were are you doing another pl comp? and why are you never on msn anymore?


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> when and were are you doing another pl comp? and why are you never on msn anymore?


msn is broke for some reason you can reach me via yahoo(you just add me on msn i believe) as muscle_con

Pling, well i fancy doing that Europa show for deadlifting that Chris Jenkins was talking about, its in Texas which is within driving distance for me.

I will also try and fit in a under 105kg strongman comp this year as its very popular here and could be fun.


----------



## Guest

Ellis said:


> very best of luck con,
> 
> keep us updated on how it all goes,
> 
> seeing as no one has asked just wanted to ask as it wasn't in your initial post you doing this show natural or not?


Actually only just seen this post sorry for not replying sooner Ellis.

Drugs are illegal in America and i dont fancy losing my visa or prison.


----------



## Guest

Training today delts did over head press 225lb for 5 sets 6-8 reps then side laterals 45lbers 3 sets 10-15 reps bent laterals 60lbers 10-15 reps 3 sets machine seated shrugs 180lb for 3 sets 20-30 reps.

I am getting very dehydrated easly i am guessing due to the carb drop weight sits around 220lb now but i am much leaner.

Yes yes i know pics i took camera in today the ****ing battery is faulty so i am bringing the whole thing in tommorrow and getting an exchange pics will be tommorrow or saturday.


----------



## Guest

Still not got proper camera but i took a bad one here with web cam purely to show current stomach fatness, yes no detail but the obliques at least arent hanging:gun:










25-30lb to go until i am in my weight class......should look lean by then i hope!


----------



## Five-O

well...altho its probably the crappest pic ever  lol....I can see that you are already quite lean mate, good work, is it me or has your chest improved aswell?

Keep up the good work mate :beer1:


----------



## dale_flex

Those are some impressive lifts con. Let us know how the low carbs affect your strength levels dude, Dale


----------



## Guest

Pictures dont tell that much heres a video....






Yes i know i am small and i know i cant pose


----------



## NeilpWest

look awesome in the vid mate ganna be interesting to see how you look when all the weight is off.


----------



## dale_flex

You look spot on mate good arms and lats. I know your a powerlifter but if you were going to enter a BB comp the only thing that would need some work is your upper chest in my opinion. But I know aesthetics are on the backburner at the minute dude it all about the poundage!!!!


----------



## Guest

dale_flex said:


> You look spot on mate good arms and lats. I know your a powerlifter but if you were going to enter a BB comp the only thing that would need some work is your upper chest in my opinion. But I know aesthetics are on the backburner at the minute dude it all about the poundage!!!!


Mate i have always tried to make my body look good and for the past 3 years i have been told my upper chest is **** but i cant seem to make it grow any tips?

Cheers guys.


----------



## dale_flex

You've got to focus on incline work mate personally i like incline dumbell press because of the contraction. To get an even better squeeze at the top of the rep twist the dumbells and bring them together like you would in flyes. We all have stregths and weaknesses mate I struggle like mad with my arms and my off season condition although better this year still could be better!


----------



## Porky Pie

You look wonderful - like a young Lawrence Llewellyn Bowen


----------



## Guest

Havent done incline dbs in ages will give it a try mate thanks.

Porkie i dont know who that is and am sure i dont want to pmsl


----------



## Porky Pie




----------



## Bulldozer

Get ya hair cut dude 

Looking good mate


----------



## donggle

Look good, well done, sh!t hair though.


----------



## Nytol

Your legs have come on well mate, still in desperate need of a hair cut though.

50 degree BB press if you have a spotter for upper pecs,


----------



## Nytol

Porky Pie said:


> You look wonderful - like a young Lawrence Llewellyn Bowen


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

PMSL!!!


----------



## punkfloyd

Looking good Con

Serious set of pipes you got on you - and what lovely silky hair :lol:


----------



## MarkL

good luck fella, happy dieting!!


----------



## dmcc

Looking good, Con - apart from that Wig that some drag queen lent you..


----------



## chrisj22

Looking good, bro.


----------



## Newbie2k8

Lookin good!

I'm pretty new here, was just wondering how old you are? Also, are you born American? I don't think I've ever heard an American say 'mate.':usa2:


----------



## leveret

Con said:


> In comp 325/190/333 in the gym 350/215/350
> 
> spartan was going to go over 190lb but thats the unlimited novice class so i will go to 190lb and be the top of the middle weight novice class


Howcome in the gym its higher? Would have thought at a comp the atmosphere would push you further.

My guess is that in a comp you can't wear / use the helpful equipment you can in the gym?


----------



## Guest

Newbie2k8 said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> I'm pretty new here, was just wondering how old you are? Also, are you born American? I don't think I've ever heard an American say 'mate.':usa2:


Lived in Ireland pretty much all my life am in america for school.

Liam in a comp you have to do all the lifts back to back while in the gym you have specific days to max out on certain lifts.

Thanks Nytol yeah legs have come up a lot in the last year.


----------



## leveret

Ok thanks Con. Looking big. Good luck with your prep mate


----------



## Guest

I have changed my training split to 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off, due to talking to nytol and seeing the obvious leaps and bounds him and james are making.

Chest and tris

Incline bench 315lb 5r

Decline bench 315lb 8r

Machine fly this was a drop set starting with the full stack 2 drops

Narrow bench 275lb 6r

Olympic bar french curls 95lb 11r

Dips +45lb 15 reps i made a bad choice and should have gone heavier

Cable push downs dont know weight but it was under peg 35 if that helps:rolleyes: 12 reps


----------



## Guest

Legs today, every one has a ****ing flu on campus and i think i have it aka fever and cough but nehbour girl gave me some strong fever meds and i was flying it so i went training









Leg press starting with 1plate adding 1 plate per side every 5 reps up until 8 plates then back down again to 1 plate 75 reps total, this was horrible and come about the 7th mini set i was shaking like crazy.

Leg curl starting on peg 15 ten reps then dropping 1 peg for 2 reps all the way down to peg 5 so 10 drops









Seated calve raises 200lb dropping 50lb 3 times

Semi straight leg raises 400lb dropping 40lb 6 times in total

Yes i feel ****ed now


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Leg press starting with 1plate adding 1 plate per side every 5 reps up until 8 plates then back down again to 1 plate 75 reps total,


Now that sounds painful 

Are you sure the fever meds are the only thing the neighbor girl gave you, mg:


----------



## Captain Hero

Porky Pie said:


> You look wonderful - like a young Lawrence Llewellyn Bowen


LMAO 

your a beast Con!


----------



## Littleluke

Doing well mate. Not too keen on that leg press workout though LOL! think I'd be sick.. Staggered leg press has still got me limping.


----------



## Guest

@nytols, **** knows what she did but my legs are killing me and she was at mine from 9pm until 5am again so i wouldnt be suprised if some thing else was mixed in there LOL

Cap and Luke, thanks very much fellas.


----------



## Magic Torch

Con said:


> I have changed my training split to 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off, due to talking to nytol and seeing the obvious leaps and bounds him and james are making.


Are you doing cardio in your off days mate?


----------



## Guest

Magic Torch said:


> Are you doing cardio in your off days mate?


TBH mate my cardio is a little sparadic, i walk around a lot every day then have 3 classes per week where i do cardio and then ontop of that i some times do my own cardio.

I really need to pull my self together and get more serious......i am still losing weight with what i am doing.


----------



## wogihao

leg press madness, you tried the single leg version? they are nice.


----------



## Marsbar

con .. try this

5 plates a side 50 reps

6 plates 40 reps

7 plates 30 reps

8 plates 20 reps

5 plates 100 plates


----------



## Guest

Marsbar said:


> con .. try this
> 
> 5 plates a side 50 reps
> 
> 6 plates 40 reps
> 
> 7 plates 30 reps
> 
> 8 plates 20 reps
> 
> 5 plates 100 plates


As in 5 different sets?Then ok it may be doable but if you mean all at once you can just **** off lmfao!


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> leg press madness, you tried the single leg version? they are nice.


Single leg ones hurt my hips which is why i dont squat lately (my excuse any way lol) i do those staggered ones but i think my leg press isnt suitable aka angle and all that or i am doing them wrong because they dont destroy me like they do every one else.........OR i am just a gym terminator and that kind of thing doesnt phase me:lift:


----------



## Bulldozer

Or maybe your a big pussy :rolleye11

Wuhahahahha


----------



## Guest

Bulldozer said:


> Or maybe your a big pussy :rolleye11
> 
> Wuhahahahha


Its only wednesday put the damn strongbow down ya fat bastard:blowme:

...........actually nah:blowme: :blowme: :blowme:


----------



## Guest

P.S. I am having motivation problems aka cardio eating enough ext so from now on feel free just to leave me insults Chris Jenkins style to **** me off thanks fellas:beer1:


----------



## Bulldozer

LOL @ your last 2 posts


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Its only wednesday put the damn strongbow down ya fat bastard:blowme:
> 
> ...........actually nah:blowme: :blowme: :blowme:


I think Con was getting confused for a moment there... You want Bully to blow you...? Can't you just summon Kirsten Dunst again...?


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> P.S. I am having motivation problems aka cardio eating enough ext so from now on feel free just to leave me insults Chris Jenkins style to **** me off thanks fellas:beer1:


lol I'll leave some motivational comments on your other log - I dont think anyone on here would get the references... :lift:


----------



## jjb1

look good mate, good luck


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> I think Con was getting confused for a moment there... You want Bully to blow you...? Can't you just summon Kirsten Dunst again...?


I know my other log is much more fun than this one summoned her last night but managed to banish her by 2 am which is about 3 hours earlier than i normally manage.......still slept through my first class though

Thanks guys i will post up another vid on saturday hopefully a difference can be seen and not just felt(i feel a lot leaner when i pinch my self:beer1 but i should hope so i am down nearlly 20lb in 3 weeksmg:at least its stopped dropping now before i am in batam weight class:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

A little leaner


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> I know my other log is much more fun than this one summoned her last night but managed to banish her by 2 am which is about 3 hours earlier than i normally manage.......still slept through my first class though
> 
> Thanks guys i will post up another vid on saturday hopefully a difference can be seen and not just felt(i feel a lot leaner when i pinch my self:beer1 but i should hope so i am down nearlly 20lb in 3 weeksmg:at least its stopped dropping now before i am in batam weight class:rolleyes:


What you weighing in at now dude?


----------



## jjb1

con 1st prize for totally sh1te pictures

im sure ya look great but i cant see nought lol!


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> What you weighing in at now dude?


Decarbed which i have been for some time now 215lb started diet at a bloaty carbed up 233lb.

jjb i have no words for you:gun:


----------



## Marsbar

con

Yes it is over 5 sets


----------



## Nytol

You could have at least tuned the lights on before taking the pic, and where you are there is no excuse not to take them outside, (you might even get some numbers,  ).


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> You could have at least tuned the lights on before taking the pic, and where you are there is no excuse not to take them outside, (you might even get some numbers,  ).


The light was on


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice back spread mate. Can you fly yet?


----------



## ironaddiction

Lookin' good dude!


----------



## Guest

Thanks bro's, i am not keeping up with this log any more as it wont be as detailled as the good logs here.

To see any updates just look at my vid page as i post 1-2 vids per week.

Lazy i know


----------



## dmcc

Slacker.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Slacker.


You wouldnt happen to be one of my many gay admirers who leaves charming messages for me on youtube would youmg:


----------



## dmcc

I've never once left a comment on any of your YT vids. In fact, I've only watched one, and that was only about half-way through as the bad hair was distracting.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> I've never once left a comment on any of your YT vids. In fact, I've only watched one, and that was only about half-way through as the bad hair was distracting.


My face went like this reading this post


----------



## dmcc

When the wind changes it'll stay that way. Are you disappointed that I'm not one of your apparently many gayer fans? Just because I don't slobber over you on YT doesn't mean I don't


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> When the wind changes it'll stay that way. Are you disappointed that I'm not one of your apparently many gayer fans? Just because I don't slobber over you on YT doesn't mean I don't


I have become used to EVERY ONE female and male to slobber over me, to think some one doesnt love my sexual hair and body is just a bit of a shockmg:


----------



## dmcc

Well... the body is good, and I mean that from both a "pleasing aesthetically as a bodybuilder" angle and as a man-whore  . But the hair was not good. The hair in your avatar was better, and that's a Fifties Throwback...


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Well... the body is good, and I mean that from both a "pleasing aesthetically as a bodybuilder" angle and as a man-whore  . But the hair was not good. The hair in your avatar was better, and that's a Fifties Throwback...


I am bring the 80s back, gonna perm my hair for the show and come on to an 80s song like "no easy way out"


----------



## dmcc

Don't forget your Michael Jackson-stylee Thriller jacket, white socks and slip-on shoes.


----------



## _GM_

no matter how much bigger you are than me, you will never be as good looking, remember that mate.

what other log is it that you keep more up to date?


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> no matter how much bigger you are than me, you will never be as good looking, remember that mate.
> 
> what other log is it that you keep more up to date?


On ukiron i have IM's log which i am prone to updating much more often.

Tbh i dont know what to say i am on a keto diet x6 meals 50p 15f in each meal and i train high intensity 4 times per week 1-2 sets per body part and include some cardio during the week i find the diet is leaning me up fast so i am not going too heavy on the cardio.

Just going to keep dieting until i am in contest shape, should i not be in shape by may 10th there are local shows all summer so i am not worried just taking it slow trying to hold onto size.





 couldnt tense arms right because they are bollocksed from this weeks training.


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> On ukiron i have IM's log which i am prone to updating much more often.
> 
> Tbh i dont know what to say i am on a keto diet x6 meals 50p 15f in each meal and i train high intensity 4 times per week 1-2 sets per body part and include some cardio during the week i find the diet is leaning me up fast so i am not going too heavy on the cardio.
> 
> Just going to keep dieting until i am in contest shape, should i not be in shape by may 10th there are local shows all summer so i am not worried just taking it slow trying to hold onto size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt tense arms right because they are bollocksed from this weeks training.


Have you used a long term Keto diet before mate?


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Have you used a long term Keto diet before mate?


No i havent, i have always gone very low carbs especially when i did pling but i probably was not in ketosis (usually around 100 carb per day).


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> No i havent, i have always gone very low carbs especially when i did pling but i probably was not in ketosis (usually around 100 carb per day).


How does it compare, low carbs, v keto?

I've never done Keto, but low carbs do not effect my energy anyway, do you feel the difference?


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> How does it compare, low carbs, v keto?
> 
> I've never done Keto, but low carbs do not effect my energy anyway, do you feel the difference?


No i feel very good on no carbs, i have more energy and feel in a very upbeat mood all the time, i find i need a lot less sleep on this diet.

The only real problem i see with this diet is the lack of fiber that comes from a lot of carbs thus i use a lot of fiber powder.


----------



## Nytol

Excellent, I may try it for a few weeks sometime, just out of curiosity, do you use Keto sticks to see how deep you are each day.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Excellent, I may try it for a few weeks sometime, just out of curiosity, do you use Keto sticks to see how deep you are each day.


TBH no mate i havent, the fact that my diet works out at roughly 2100cals i am losing weight rapidly any way but i think i will get some next week just to keep track of it especially after reading some of the stuff on ukiron.

At first the weight loss is horrible aka i went from 235lb to 220lb in about one week once the carbs went away but its slowed down around 215lb and condition appears to improve, strenght has not been affected in any way.

Every day has periods of feeling hypo but it passes and unlike Dave palumbo said there are periods of feeling very hungry:rolleyes:


----------



## Nytol

2100 cals! 

Do you feel that is enough to maintain your muscle?

Do you plan on bringing that down further, or seeing how you progress.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> 2100 cals!
> 
> Do you feel that is enough to maintain your muscle?
> 
> Do you plan on bringing that down further, or seeing how you progress.


Bring it down further LOL why dont i just stop eatingmg:

Its just what dave p stated his diet to be 1.5 p for lb of body weight .5 grams fat per lb of body weight and i am using a lean body mass of 200lb for the formula.

Like i said hopefully James will help me out with the diet its very hard to judge for your self(well for me any way) as to how much to eat, if i eat any carbs i go over 220lb within a day and then i dont think i am going to get to my class its a bit of a head **** to be honest.


----------



## Nytol

Yeah having the weight class is a bit of a pain,


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Yeah having the weight class is a bit of a pain,


This true but i rather know i am at the top of my class at 189lb than being 195lb and having the small possiblity of being up against some guy whos 250lb.

Its a learning experience, i shall stay very lean after the comp after seeing how you and James and a few of the other boys still gain nice size and stay super lean its obviously the way to go.


----------



## gym rat

very impressive con mate, would you put your physique down to pling training or bbing training, quite curious as im thinking of changing to a strength routine


----------



## MXD

Con said:


> On ukiron i have IM's log which i am prone to updating much more often.
> 
> Tbh i dont know what to say i am on a keto diet x6 meals 50p 15f in each meal and i train high intensity 4 times per week 1-2 sets per body part and include some cardio during the week i find the diet is leaning me up fast so i am not going too heavy on the cardio.
> 
> Just going to keep dieting until i am in contest shape, should i not be in shape by may 10th there are local shows all summer so i am not worried just taking it slow trying to hold onto size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt tense arms right because they are bollocksed from this weeks training.


From experience I would lower the protein and up the fat. you'll end up using protein as your main fuel source converted to glycogen by gluconeogenesis.

This may also inhibit fat loss in the later weeks and will have an effect on your glycogen re-load.

Your looking great though mate, gonna be ace on the day.


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> very impressive con mate, would you put your physique down to pling training or bbing training, quite curious as im thinking of changing to a strength routine


I have always believed in doing very heavy weights but including some high rep work even when doing pling, just doing max under 3 reps seemed to me to be a good way to get hurt so i included sets of 15.

My back is due to very heavy weight i know that for a fact but my legs have only started responding(yes they used to be even worse than they are now) with very high rep drop sets that last up to 5 minutes.


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> From experience I would lower the protein and up the fat. you'll end up using protein as your main fuel source converted to glycogen by gluconeogenesis.
> 
> This may also inhibit fat loss in the later weeks and will have an effect on your glycogen re-load.
> 
> Your looking great though mate, gonna be ace on the day.


Lower the proteinmg: mg: mg: i am only on 300 grams at the moment, i could easly add in more fat but the thought of going any lower on protein worries me, i have in the past gone well over 400 grams per day.

Thank you for the compliment mate it really means alot!


----------



## MXD

I really wouldn't worry about it, leaning up I find the more good fat I consume within reason the more weight I can drop, lol weird I know.

It also allows you to consume more calories and still drop weight over the just carbs.

Fat is very protein sparing so it all works out, + if you going to be keto 50% of your daily calories should be coming from fat.

Whats your daily diet looking like atm? Forgive me if its been posted.

Edit: the complement is true though, you have some awesome size and a great balanced physique,very impressive.


----------



## gym rat

cheers con, your legs are coming through nicely, your only at week eleven mate so plenty of time for improvements, p.s, your legs are not as bad as you think mate


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> I really wouldn't worry about it, leaning up I find the more good fat I consume within reason the more weight I can drop, lol weird I know.
> 
> It also allows you to consume more calories and still drop weight over the just carbs.
> 
> Fat is very protein sparing so it all works out, + if you going to be keto 50% of your daily calories should be coming from fat.
> 
> Whats your daily diet looking like atm? Forgive me if its been posted.


Here is the part where con looks like a **** 

I for the most part havent been following a diet i just eat less.

But the keto diet i am now following goes like this.

10 egg whites 4 yolks

x3 caesin and egg white shakes with fiber powder

x2 lean mince with asparagus some times i eat turkey instead

I add in fish oils to make up my extra fat.

Training just has some more bcaas added, i take an animal pack every day and any stims drinks that dont have cals.


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> cheers con, your legs are coming through nicely, your only at week eleven mate so plenty of time for improvements, p.s, your legs are not as bad as you think mate


How i see it mate is this is the start of my bb voyage if you will, i am going to get in proper nick do a tiny show in the first timers then just try and make improvements between shows.

I am not going to be a pro i know this and i dont want to but i want to look good and compete.

I love bb as it gives disipline and well you know you look good and get compliments all day:rolleyes:

My end goal which i would like to achieve by age 26 is to compete as a heavy weight which means 200-220lb but i dont want to bulk up in any big way i have tried it and felt like **** and tbh i dont think my body likes it meaning i see health problems arising if i go to heavy or use to many suppluments.

I also want to do a strongman show some time in the under 230lb class.

I would like to do some high class pt work once i finish school and i see every contest i win makes my rep go up so why not.


----------



## gym rat

all credit to you mate, keep your head down, all the best


----------



## _GM_

did you have a good night last night mate?


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> did you have a good night last night mate?


Erm lol...........

Depends what you call a good night if having a few drinks to relax after coppers come in your place accusing you off shooting a bb gun out the window which results in.

Stripping in the bar.

Making out with a 40 year old.

Grabbing her friends **** repeatedly.

Having pics taken of you dancing.

Getting told over the loud speaker that i cant have any more drinks.

Giving the finger and shouting out of the car at black people.

Getting pulled over by the same copper and 5 of his friends and having to talk to them for 30 mins and explain "my problem".

Going home and getting sick.

Then yes i had a superb night:beer1:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Erm lol...........
> 
> Depends what you call a good night if having a few drinks to relax after coppers come in your place accusing you off shooting a bb gun out the window which results in.
> 
> Stripping in the bar.
> 
> Making out with a 40 year old.
> 
> Grabbing her friends **** repeatedly.
> 
> Having pics taken of you dancing.
> 
> Getting told over the loud speaker that i cant have any more drinks.
> 
> Giving the finger and shouting out of the car at black people.
> 
> Getting pulled over by the same copper and 5 of his friends and having to talk to them for 30 mins and explain "my problem".
> 
> Going home and getting sick.
> 
> Then yes i had a superb night:beer1:


did she take her teeth out for the BJ?


----------



## Davo

Looking in excellent shape Con, great progress already looking at videos and plenty of time left!

I used to read PLUK quite a bit i always thought you had a cracking physique from your avatars! Good luck I will defo be following this.


----------



## Guest

Davo said:


> Looking in excellent shape Con, great progress already looking at videos and plenty of time left!
> 
> I used to read PLUK quite a bit i always thought you had a cracking physique from your avatars! Good luck I will defo be following this.


Hey mate i really appreciate that, what a nice thing to hear:lift:

Wogi go **** your self! LOL


----------



## Guest

Ok seeing that this was made a sticky i may aswell do a proper log.

It looks like James may be able to work with me on my diet once he returns from the Arnold thus i have abandoned the keto diet as i know he doesnt like those instead i have switched to a more average diet.

Todays eating looks like this...

1) 60 grams oats, 300ml egg whites, 25 grams caesin, animal pack

2) fruit cup(diced up fruit) 10 egg whites 3 yolks

3) same as 1)

4) 250 grams extra lean mince, asparagus

5) 2 scoops super pump prior train, scoop bcaas with 20 grams vitargo during 50 grams vitargo post with 50 grams whey

6) 250 grams extra lean mince, 60 grams oats, asparagus

7) 50 grams caesin, fiber powder, 5 fish oil

Looking at 350p 300c(i think maybe...)

So far i have done one hour cardio which involved light jogging and then incline treadmill.

Later i shall train quads and hams and i will update this post with that work out.

P.S. found out i dont need a social security number any more to get an NPC card which is superb because i dont have one of those:blowme:


----------



## Kezz

how do you find super pump mate?, am am using dorian yates nox pump at the mo and its bloody intense!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

Con said:


> Erm lol...........
> 
> Depends what you call a good night if having a few drinks to relax after coppers come in your place accusing you off shooting a bb gun out the window which results in.
> 
> Stripping in the bar.
> 
> Making out with a 40 year old.
> 
> Grabbing her friends **** repeatedly.
> 
> Having pics taken of you dancing.
> 
> Getting told over the loud speaker that i cant have any more drinks.
> 
> Giving the finger and shouting out of the car at black people.
> 
> Getting pulled over by the same copper and 5 of his friends and having to talk to them for 30 mins and explain "my problem".
> 
> Going home and getting sick.
> 
> Then yes i had a superb night:beer1:


LMAO You sound like some of my mates


----------



## Guest

Kezz said:


> how do you find super pump mate?, am am using dorian yates nox pump at the mo and its bloody intense!!!


Love superpump but heard so many good things bout the yates stuff that i am having a guy from england send me a few boxes sounds like good ****


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Love superpump but heard so many good things bout the yates stuff that i am having a guy from england send me a few boxes sounds like good ****


Do you feel an increased pump, or just the mental focus.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Do you feel an increased pump, or just the mental focus.


What is this mental focus people keep talking about:confused: personally i never have had more mental focus on any of these suppluments.

It gives me a boost of energy where i feel very refreshed and ready for action and when i train i do get a better pump ESPECIALLY when restricting calories...i mean really if your eating every thing in sight a pump isnt hard to come by:rolleyes:

Here in America they have a new no supplument out every week i constantly get tons to try from the local store many of which come from companys i havent even heard off and non of them work as well as superpump in fact a few have made me throw up:mad:

Jet fuel which is endorsed by that **** Derrick Annthony is actually superb i used it yesterday prior to cardio just the reccommended dose and my heart was nearlly jumping out of my throat. I was able to get heart beat up to 170 bpm with barely any effort....i suppose thats a good thing felt a bit weird though:cool:


----------



## Nytol

Mental focus like ephedrine gives.

I never get a great pump, No Xplode made me feel ill, so that would never be used again.

What was in 'Jet Fuel', love the name.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Mental focus like ephedrine gives.
> 
> I never get a great pump, No Xplode made me feel ill, so that would never be used again.
> 
> What was in 'Jet Fuel', love the name.


Oh well no i havent found any supplument besides eph it self to do that.

Vitamin B3 - 25mg

Vitamin B12 - 333mcg

*JETFUEL Proprietary Blend - 1207mg *

Caffeine Anhydrous USP

Guarana Extract (22% Caffeine)

Green Tea Extract (50% Polyphenols)

Panex Quiquefolium

Hoodia Cactus

Rhodiola Rosea Extract

Evodiamine 98%

Synephrine HCL

Yohimbine Hcl

Vinpocetine

Octopamine

cAMP (Adenosine Cyclic 3:5 Monophosphate)

Acetyl L-Carnitine

Synthetic Guggelsterone E&Z 99%

5 HTP (5-hydroxy-L-tryptophan) *Cortisol Blocker Blend - 75mg *

Phosphatidylserine

Phosphatidylcholine

Phosphatidylethanolamine

Magnolia Bark Extract

L-Theanine

Piperine Extract (Bioperine)


----------



## Nytol

So you have some Caff and Yohimbe in there, they would get my heart rate up, I wonder if any of the other stuff in those doses are worth it, (I have no inclination to look them up).


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> So you have some Caff and Yohimbe in there, they would get my heart rate up, I wonder if any of the other stuff in those doses are worth it, (I have no inclination to look them up).


TBH mate i havent researched it at all, the supp store asked me if i wanted a bottle to try out and i said sure.

I have no idea of what most of those things are, makes me sweat like a bitch and gets the heart rate up.


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> Ok seeing that this was made a sticky i may aswell do a proper log.
> 
> It looks like James may be able to work with me on my diet once he returns from the Arnold thus i have abandoned the keto diet as i know he doesnt like those instead i have switched to a more average diet.
> 
> Todays eating looks like this...
> 
> 1) 60 grams oats, 300ml egg whites, 25 grams caesin, animal pack
> 
> 2) fruit cup(diced up fruit) 10 egg whites 3 yolks
> 
> 3) same as 1)
> 
> 4) 250 grams extra lean mince, 15 grams cheese
> 
> 5) 2 scoops super pump prior train, 60 grams vitargo post with 50 grams whey and scoop bcaas
> 
> 6) 250 grams extra lean mince, 15 grams cheese, 5 digestive enzymes, animal joint complex
> 
> I have done one hour cardio which involved light jogging and then incline treadmill.
> 
> Later i shall train quads and hams.
> 
> P.S. found out i dont need a social security number any more to get an NPC card which is superb because i dont have one of those:blowme:


----------



## Guest

Right fellas couple of updates.

Weight is down to a shockingly low 210lb.

My show is been delayed until may 17 which gives me a full 11 more weeks which is great as i think that extra week will make all the difference.

Met one of the judges from the show i will do she rubbed my shoulder and said i look great and my delts look great(she told my training partner my delts are pretty:crazy but it always helps to make friends with judges

Here is a little update video, trust me i look leaner in person the ****ing camera is awfull and i have light coming through the window washing me out.:gun:






Training is going well i do quads and hams on a monday delts and tri on tue back and bi thur and chest and calve on friday.

Cardio is done every day albeit not prior to breakfast but i only have egg whites and caesin no carbs.....i am losing weight fast enough IMO seeing that i started at a bloated 235lb

Oh yeah i can "force" the measuring tape to say i have a 29 inch waist so hopefully come comp day it will be down to 28 or so.


----------



## jjb1

Nytol said:


> Mental focus like ephedrine gives.
> 
> I never get a great pump, No Xplode made me feel ill, so that would never be used again.
> 
> What was in 'Jet Fuel', love the name.


i also found what ever it was it did got harder to get the more frequent i used it now if i do once a week i def feel a bit more focused couldnt swear on more pumped though.......... and ive has some decent sessions on no xplode but it could be mental edge ??


----------



## _GM_

keep going mate looking good

we all know compsare won from the back, so you have no problem there


----------



## Big_Dan

looking good mate ,

One hell of a massive back !! mg:


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the Arnold here are some of my expo pics.


----------



## anabolic lion

nice pic's man , but at least smile !!!


----------



## _GM_

you met lee priest! lucky bastard, still looks in decent shape


----------



## DEJ

dennis wolf looks ill, fukin huge tho! nice pics mate you lucky b*****d


----------



## Guest




----------



## dmcc

Nice boxers mate 

BTW just love how your YT videos all have muscle worship videos as "related"...


----------



## MXD

Sick pictures my friend!

Looking tankish/ seriously huge aswell.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys.


----------



## smithy26

looking huge dude.... and the pics look cool, but you look like a rabbit caught in the headlight.


----------



## Merouria

Holy s**t mate looking massive on those pics well done!


----------



## Davo

Awesome Con!

Back especially is insane! Sorry im sure you will have mentioned it but how do you train it now and how did you train it the past? How often and what sort of exercises if you dont mind


----------



## Guest

Davo said:


> Awesome Con!
> 
> Back especially is insane! Sorry im sure you will have mentioned it but how do you train it now and how did you train it the past? How often and what sort of exercises if you dont mind


Thanks.

My back i have only got back to training i tore my lat last september and didnt train it for several months thankfully i dont think the tear is that visable plus its filling in nicely.

I built it purely on heavy chins heavy deadlifts and heavy bent over rows.......i do the same thing now just with higher reps as back size isnt some thing i need right now but what i espeically dont need is another tear.


----------



## gym rat

hey con dont know if this has been asked before but what gear are you using if any????


----------



## simeon69

Con said:


>


very impressive mate love the lat spread pic too..

awesome work!!!


----------



## Guest

gym rat said:


> hey con dont know if this has been asked before but what gear are you using if any????


Dont use gear, thanks for asking

Thanks guys.


----------



## simeon69

Con said:


> *Dont use gear*, thanks for asking
> 
> Thanks guys.


fooking hell!!!:beer1:


----------



## kboy

Looking good con...

Plenty of thickness in the upper back and impressive shoulder seperation too..

Keep it going....


----------



## wogihao

simeon69 said:


> fooking hell!!!:beer1:


Winners dont use drugs - just like L haney said.


----------



## nathanlowe

The right diet, genetics, training and cardio can get you the same size as somebody on steroids.

Looking good CON, imagine what some trenbolone or something like that would do for you.


----------



## jw007

nathanlowe said:


> *The right diet, genetics, training and cardio can get you the same size as somebody on steroids.*
> 
> Looking good CON, imagine what some trenbolone or something like that would do for you.


what about somebody with The right diet, genetics, training and cardio and on steroids!!! who would be better?? PMSL


----------



## nathanlowe

Ahhh, that is the question.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jjb1

you need to use your big back mate that will hit some great poses for you

looking good though how many weeks out are you


----------



## Guest

jjb1 said:


> you need to use your big back mate that will hit some great poses for you
> 
> looking good though how many weeks out are you


11 weeks and thanks mate.


----------



## steveg

your show must be the same weekend as my show(europeans) con?


----------



## Guest

steveg said:


> your show must be the same weekend as my show(europeans) con?


17 may is mine.

Talked with Brian Bullman the other day hes also doing the euros, what class are you in?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

christ you've got a big back!

lookin good


----------



## Guest

1988-s.leeson said:


> christ you've got a big back!
> 
> lookin good


Thanks bruv, back is actually far from how it normally looks(i tore my lat last september and am only getting to train it heavy again now).


----------



## steveg

u80kgs


----------



## Guest

steveg said:


> u80kgs


Steve i think i only met you once but i was highly impressed with how you look.

How tall are you to still look that big at under 80kg? I could have sworn we were similar heights.


----------



## steveg

ive never met brian. i know sean and mike though. At least thatl be another guy that speaks english!! il be going down to the spring classic in waterford in april so maybe il catch up with them there. Theres 3 or 4 of us going from uk.


----------



## steveg

im only 5ft 62 Con


----------



## steveg

lol sorry 5ft 6"


----------



## Guest

steveg said:


> ive never met brian. i know sean and mike though. At least thatl be another guy that speaks english!! il be going down to the spring classic in waterford in april so maybe il catch up with them there. Theres 3 or 4 of us going from uk.


Brian will also be in the under 80kgs, he said hes 191lb at the moment.

5ft6 ah a little shorter than me then

All the best in the show mate, not that you need it of course.

Hope Sam is doing well along with Kyle and the rest of the northern boys.


----------



## _GM_

whats your hams like mate?

looking good, even for a natty


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> whats your hams like mate?
> 
> looking good, even for a natty


Not great at all mate, lots of things are lacking on my physique but give it time and i will bring it all up


----------



## steveg

Cheers. Thats great, if he needs a hand putting on tan and getting ready, then we are all there to help. We have an u70kg, myself in u80kg and i think two in the classics. yeah their doing good mate. Kyle is lifting at the comp that Sams running on march 15th and then their both off to the gpc europeans in may. Kyles hoping for possibly a 250kg bench at the euros. i think Sam said he had about 25 lifters. From the south, north and a few from england and wales. does your comp qualify you for anything else?


----------



## Guest

steveg said:


> Cheers. Thats great, if he needs a hand putting on tan and getting ready, then we are all there to help. We have an u70kg, myself in u80kg and i think two in the classics. yeah their doing good mate. Kyle is lifting at the comp that Sams running on march 15th and then their both off to the gpc europeans in may. Kyles hoping for possibly a 250kg bench at the euros. i think Sam said he had about 25 lifters. From the south, north and a few from england and wales. does your comp qualify you for anything else?


Well thats good to hear and thats a huge bench from Kyle!

No it doesnt qualify me for any thing, i dont have american citizenship so even if i was good enough for it i couldnt compete on any thing higher than local level.....i am working on both the body and the citizenship so perhaps in the future


----------



## cellaratt

Con what do you need to do to obtain your citizenship ?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Con what do you need to do to obtain your citizenship ?


I was actually born here but the lovely parents of mine never registered me so i am in a long law suit trying to prove that i was lots of fun.

If that fails i will marry an american girl.


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> I was actually born here ....parents of mine never registered .....If that fails i will marry an american girl.


If you were born in the USA the hospital should have your birth records. I know alot of nice american girls that would love to eat you up. ( P.S. America is not all it is cracked up to be at the moment, you may want to stay put for a couple of years and see who we end up with as a president and what they can do to try and fix the f*ck ups that the last couple have made. ) Let me know if their is anything I can do to help. Salute :usa2:


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> If you were born in the USA the hospital should have your birth records. I know alot of nice american girls that would love to eat you up. ( P.S. America is not all it is cracked up to be at the moment, you may want to stay put for a couple of years and see who we end up with as a president and what they can do to try and fix the f*ck ups that the last couple have made. ) Let me know if their is anything I can do to help. Salute :usa2:


Hmm well i have been in South Carolina for a year now.

Wasnt born in a hospital that was and is the problem but it shall all work out in the long run.

Thanks mate


----------



## warren

you my friend are what i call a tank. well done


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> Hmm well i have been in South Carolina for a year now.
> 
> Wasnt born in a hospital that was and is the problem but it shall all work out in the long run.
> 
> Thanks mate


Ah ha.. Didn't realize you were state side. Did my Basic Training at Fort Jackson so South Carilina isnt my favorite place but has nice weather. By the way how old are you ?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Ah ha.. Didn't realize you were state side. Did my Basic Training at Fort Jackson so South Carilina isnt my favorite place but has nice weather. By the way how old are you ?


Amazingly enough unlike what some people think cough hackski cough i am not actually 17 or some other very young age, i am 22 at the end of this month so getting on in life

I like SC its very different to any where else i have been and people are very nice, love that corn bread also:lift:


----------



## Guest

warren_1987 said:


> you my friend are what i call a tank. well done


LOl well thank you mate thats nice to hear:lift:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Amazingly enough unlike what some people think cough hackski cough i am not actually 17 or some other very young age, i am 22 at the end of this month so getting on in life
> 
> I like SC its very different to any where else i have been and people are very nice, love that corn bread also:lift:


  haha for quite some time I thought he was 19. I guess its the baby face lol.


----------



## cellaratt

Corn bread is great. Have you tried the Gritts yet ? I'm 33 and still get ID'd for Beer if I'm clean shavin. If I didn't it mention you've got some thick mass to ya, Well done... Prob a stupid ? but is your goal to compete ?


----------



## nathanlowe

Im sure his goal is to compete, as this is the reason he is doing all this training etc as he is competing in May isnt he ?


----------



## ah24

nathanlowe said:


> Im sure his goal is to compete, as this is the reason he is doing all this training etc as he is competing in May isnt he ?


Yup....

Title of thread "Con's little *comp* log"


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Corn bread is great. Have you tried the Gritts yet ? I'm 33 and still get ID'd for Beer if I'm clean shavin. If I didn't it mention you've got some thick mass to ya, Well done... Prob a stupid ? but is your goal to compete ?


Not overly fond of the grits tbh.

Yeah gonna compete a few times this summer see how it goes.


----------



## cellaratt

It's pretty sad but theres still tension between the North & South of this country. Being from the North I had never heard of gritts before and gotta agree, I think it's a southern thing. I'm on the East coast so let me know where your competeing , maybe myself and a few buds could come down and support you.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> It's pretty sad but theres still tension between the North & South of this country. Being from the North I had never heard of gritts before and gotta agree, I think it's a southern thing. I'm on the East coast so let me know where your competeing , maybe myself and a few buds could come down and support you.


I will definately do that thanks for looking at the thread mate


----------



## Guest

Heres my video after a heavy night of everclear(95% alcohol every whore in the club was feeling me up good times) drinking:rolleyes:






Started doing 45mins cardio twice per day so i expect a massive change in appearance in the coming weeks.


----------



## dmcc

Everclear is the Devil's baby gravy. Evil.


----------



## wogihao

Considering your shinanagins in the club your looking supriseing good.

Back is exelent lots of detail and good mass/width. (especialy in the erectus muscle)

Upperbody generaly is way way ahead of the lower (not a size thing but condition.)

All in all you have lots of time to bring it all togeather.

Are you deffo going to be going for the early show as well?


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Considering your shinanagins in the club your looking supriseing good.
> 
> Back is exelent lots of detail and good mass/width. (especialy in the erectus muscle)
> 
> Upperbody generaly is way way ahead of the lower (not a size thing but condition.)
> 
> All in all you have lots of time to bring it all togeather.
> 
> Are you deffo going to be going for the early show as well?


well now with the extra cardio i may do the show in 8 weeks just to get extra experience.

Thanks buddy:lift:


----------



## _GM_

con me and wogi are having a fight, but we have came to a agreement

i will do your hair for you and he will tan you up

looking good mate, back is awesome as per, some cuts in your delts are really coming through


----------



## wogihao

_GM_ said:


> con me and wogi are having a fight, but we have came to a agreement
> 
> i will do your hair for you and he will tan you up
> 
> looking good mate, back is awesome as per, some cuts in your delts are really coming through


 :lol: :bolt:


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> con me and wogi are having a fight, but we have came to a agreement
> 
> i will do your hair for you and he will tan you up
> 
> looking good mate, back is awesome as per, some cuts in your delts are really coming through


Ok girls sounds good:rolleyes:


----------



## wogihao

Lol hes all yours GM.

now for that pack of smokes...

only fair 30 mins see you guys later..


----------



## colt24

Looking good mate!!!

KEEP THE HAIR LONG

I also have long hair like yours


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Lol hes all yours GM.
> 
> now for that pack of smokes...
> 
> only fair 30 mins see you guys later..


I've only just got that joke lol!


----------



## Guest

colt24 said:


> Looking good mate!!!
> 
> KEEP THE HAIR LONG
> 
> I also have long hair like yours


Yeah but do you jell it back and then put a pony tail in the back when you hit the clubs....i didnt think so:lift::cool:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Yeah but do you jell it back and then put a pony tail in the back when you hit the clubs....i didnt think so:lift::cool:


Do you and Daps share the same hair band....? :blowme:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Do you and Daps share the same hair band....? :blowme:


You know what THS dont post on my thread unless its to suck my dick:blowme:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> You know what THS dont post on my thread unless its to suck my dick:blowme:


Slurp:lift:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Slurp:lift:


Good girl:lift:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Good girl:lift:


Wogi says you need to hand me back in one peice. He's got the 'cons' queing up for this jelly mg:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Wogi says you need to hand me back in one peice. He's got the 'cons' queing up for this jelly mg:


You sir need castrating


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> You sir need castrating


PMSL.:lift:


----------



## wogihao

ound::heh:

Ahh this thread made me laugh you are funny fella TH&S.


----------



## colt24

Con said:


> Yeah but do you jell it back and then put a pony tail in the back when you hit the clubs....i didnt think so:lift::cool:


ewww,

I would also but. . . I don't hit them sort of boy's only clubs 

:beer1::beer1:


----------



## Guest

colt24 said:


> ewww,
> 
> I would also but. . . I don't hit them sort of boy's only clubs
> 
> :beer1::beer1:


SON YOU WOULDNT EVEN GET INTO THE HIGH PROFILE CLUBS I FREQUENT ITS ONLY FOR THE CREAM OF THE CROP:cool:

DID 100MINS OF CARDIO THIS MORNING LEANING UP NICELY.

STAY SAFE BRO'S....

CON


----------



## colt24

Early 90's throwbacks action heroes for guys with slicked back ponytail hair


----------



## hertderg

like the new pic Con - mid section coming in sweet. Have you changed anything to your diet/cardio?


----------



## Guest

hertderg said:


> like the new pic Con - mid section coming in sweet. Have you changed anything to your diet/cardio?


Yeah tons of cardio lol 90mins pre breakfast 15% incline 2.5mph then protien around 350 grams carb 150-250 grams fat under 50 grams

Thanks for the interest mate.


----------



## Captain Hero

Con said:


> Heres my video after a heavy night of everclear(95% alcohol every whore in the club was feeling me up good times) drinking:rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started doing 45mins cardio twice per day so i expect a massive change in appearance in the coming weeks.


Never heard of everclear and perhaps its for the best!

Looking leaner mate, good luck with your comp big lad


----------



## dmcc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)

Not to be confused with the Seattle-based Northwestern Sound band of the same name.


----------



## dan2004

Con - Abs looking awsome man


----------



## shorty

mg: looking lean man...nice one... when you gonna post some more photos???


----------



## Guest

Thanks fellas but i am far from lean yet i am actually well behind schedule but i will do what i can.

Post pics when i borrow my "secret" gf's camera again.....call her secret cause i dont tell any one and i never get seen with her that way i can nail other ladies


----------



## Guest

As i stated before i had been eating a lb of red meat per day, well this now stops because like th+s said theres a lot of fat here is my new revised diet......

Meal 1:65 grams propeptide, 60 grams oats, animal pack

Meal 2:2 talapia fillets, 50 grams brown rice, brocol

iMeal 3:2 talapia fillets 50 grams brown rice, brocoli

Meal 4:65 grams propeptide, 60 grams oats

Meal 5:9 egg whites, 2 yolks, 60 grams oats

Meal 6:40 grams whey, 2 banana

Meal 7:65 grams propeptide

Meal 8:65 grams propeptide, joint pack, 5 fish oil

As you can see carbs are higher but fats are much lower works out around 2800cals.Cardio is done 90mins am and 30mins pm post training always the same 15% incline 2.5mph on treadmill.I am getting leaner i was getting leaner will all the beef however reality has dawned on me that my main show is just under 10 weeks away and i would also like to do one in 7 weeks IF the powers that be deem it in my best interest.


----------



## pob80

What shows have you got in mind mate?


----------



## Tall

pob80 said:


> What shows have you got in mind mate?


He's doing a Yankee show Pob


----------



## Guest

pob80 said:


> What shows have you got in mind mate?


Golds classic and Palmento cup both of which are in North Carolina.










Have you ever seen such cool hair i didnt think so


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Golds classic and Palmento cup both of which are in North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen such cool hair i didnt think so


We can't see your hair in your avvy con... just your double chin :blowme:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> We can't see your hair in your avvy con... just your double chin :blowme:


DOUBLE CHIN i think not








:blowme:

I look like skelator if any thing!


----------



## DB

u look scared in that pic?! u watching finding nemo or something!!


----------



## wogihao

DB said:


> u look scared in that pic?! u watching finding nemo or something!!


nah he was watching the flex lewis video..


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> nah he was watching the flex lewis video..


Nah - thats him trying to pull his 'sexy face' for his secret GF


----------



## Guest

DB said:


> u look scared in that pic?! u watching finding nemo or something!!


Sleeping beauty actually:blowme:


----------



## anabolic lion

Damm right he looks scared because looks like he is watching chris jenkins deadlift


----------



## Guest

anabolic lion said:


> Damm right he looks scared because looks like he is watching chris jenkins deadlift


wtf is that meant to mean?!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Always thought you looked good Con  But your coming along really well mate!


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Always thought you looked good Con  But your coming along really well mate!


Thank you mate that is really appreciated:lift:


----------



## _GM_

Con said:


> Sleeping beauty actually:blowme:


i need that back mate, youve had it for long enough

looking lean in your avatar mate


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> i need that back mate, youve had it for long enough
> 
> looking lean in your avatar mate


Cheers Garry, still got a lot of work to do in fact its now that it gets hard but i am proud of what i have done so far especially with going out drinking ext up till now:rolleyes:


----------



## shauno

good journal con.

are you going to do water and sodium manipulation?


----------



## Guest

shauno said:


> good journal con.
> 
> are you going to do water and sodium manipulation?


Thanks Shauno and yes i will.

I have been thinking about trying to get close to middle weight and then dehydrating into it, obviously i will see how i look as the diet goes on.

Sitting at 94kg now main show is just under ten weeks away.


----------



## shauno

Must say con im very impressed with your size.

i read in another thread that you are natty and that really surprised me tbh but take it as a compliment.

so how long have you been training con and have you ever performed a cutting diet before?

ETA; you say you did heavy chins to build your back. are they hands facing you or overhand grip?


----------



## smithy26

good work con, you look dam big mate once dieted up your look awesome, also very impressed your a natty


----------



## JawD

Frigging hell con, excellent work. Top stuff.


----------



## Guest

shauno said:


> Must say con im very impressed with your size.
> 
> i read in another thread that you are natty and that really surprised me tbh but take it as a compliment.
> 
> so how long have you been training con and have you ever performed a cutting diet before?
> 
> ETA; you say you did heavy chins to build your back. are they hands facing you or overhand grip?


Lads i am not really natty but i dont wish to talk about any of that, i am at school in America and i rather not be talking about illegal stuff so lets just stay with training and diet.

Wide grip palms facing away chins mate.


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> Lads i am not really natty but i dont wish to talk about any of that, i am at *school in America* and i rather not be talking about illegal stuff so lets just stay with training and diet.
> 
> Wide grip palms facing away chins mate.


Which school and whats your major?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Which school and whats your major?


Winthrop south carolina near Charlotte in physical education but may switch to nutrition.


----------



## cellaratt

Could you major in Phys ed and minor in nutrition?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Could you major in Phys ed and minor in nutrition?


Yep i was thinking about that also.


----------



## NeilpWest

how big are your arms mate they look massive. What sort of job are you hoping to do when you finish uni


----------



## Guest

NeilpWest said:


> how big are your arms mate they look massive. What sort of job are you hoping to do when you finish uni


18 inches mate.

I would like to get into personal training/running a gym.


----------



## cellaratt

There is a great gym franchise I've recently heard about. A freind of mine will be starting one locally soon. PM me when your interested. I don't have alot of info as of yet but he up dates me regularly. If money is a issue there is tons of ways to get help...:beer1:


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> There is a great gym franchise I've recently heard about. A freind of mine will be starting one locally soon. PM me when your interested. I don't have alot of info as of yet but he up dates me regularly. *If money is a issue there is tons of ways to get help...*:beer1:


Is that code for G4P?:beer1:


----------



## cellaratt

Can't be..I have no idea what G4P means but I hope you will explain. There are goverment grants on new businesses and private lenders that are more than willing to help if you agree to their terms. FYI I don't speak in code for I having nothing to hide.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> There is a great gym franchise I've recently heard about. A freind of mine will be starting one locally soon. PM me when your interested. I don't have alot of info as of yet but he up dates me regularly. If money is a issue there is tons of ways to get help...:beer1:


Cheers mate i will have a think about it:beer1:


----------



## wogihao

G4P = Gay for Pay.


----------



## cellaratt

uke: Now I'm wishing I hadn't ask you to explain


----------



## cyberheater

wogihao said:


> G4P = Gay for Pay.


Ha ha. This board cracks me up.


----------



## NeilpWest

Con said:


> 18 inches mate.
> 
> I would like to get into personal training/running a gym.


nice thats the size im aiming for. Running a gym would be great good luck to you mate.


----------



## shauno

ok con thats fair enough mate 

if you want ill edit out my question, and get back to training and diet


----------



## warren

i was suprised at your age con, your massive, your only 1 year older than me hahaha.

the weird thing is i recongnise you, and its doing my head in of where iv seen you or who you look like.

i would love to go to uni in the us but might do my masters there as im going to get my certs in us regs aswell as eu.

looking great tho mate keep it up


----------



## Guest

warren_1987 said:


> i was suprised at your age con, your massive, your only 1 year older than me hahaha.
> 
> the weird thing is i recongnise you, and its doing my head in of where iv seen you or who you look like.
> 
> i would love to go to uni in the us but might do my masters there as im going to get my certs in us regs aswell as eu.
> 
> looking great tho mate keep it up


Perhaps you are getting Brad Pitt and my self mixed up 

USA is great for school for women for bb but its very expensive to go to school here even with scholarships.

Its fine Shauno

Right now to actually talk about the prep.

For the past 3 weeks i went over board, i cut calories very low did 2-3 hours of cardio and 2 hours of weights every day i slept 3 hours max every night and drunk 10-15 energy diet drinks per day to keep going not including numerous fat burner tabs.

Result of this was a total mental break down starting on thursday so i have taken the weekend off training and cardio, keeping diet pretty tight i had a burger the other night but only ate the meat and cheese.

I am going to cut weight training back to every other day or 4 days per week i am not sure which but i am cutting it right back, diet shall stay very strict and i will do more cardio at a lower intensity basically i will go on the treadmill and watch tv and do that for 3 hours per day split up into 2-3 sessions and i will cut out ALL stimulants until closer to the show because i really didnt enjoy this mental break down.

Just had a massive fight with the gf which lead to me telling her to leave and never contact me again which i dont know why i did that seeing that she is actually very nice and helps me out to no end.

Dieting for a show is much harder than people realise.

I started at 235lb now 9 weeks later i am 208lb and still no where near in shape tbh deep down i know i need to compete as a middle weight as thats where i will be in proper good shape i really dont want to step on stage unless i am ripped to shreds.

The show in 6 weeks is not happening no chance but i will be ready for the one in 9 weeks and should i still not be ready there will be another in 13 weeks i am not giving up i shall keep going until i am in shape and then i will compete BUT mark my words i will never let my self go over 8-9% bf again because its mentally head wrecking to realise that just because you have vague abbs doesnt mean you dont need to lose 40-50lb to be in proper shape:gun:


----------



## cyberheater

Con said:


> BUT mark my words i will never let my self go over 8-9% bf again because its mentally head wrecking to realise that just because you have vague abbs doesnt mean you dont need to lose 40-50lb to be in proper shape:gun:


I hear your pain mate. If I ever get to around 10% bf (and by hell or high water I will get there) I'm going to stick there. None of the bulking for me. Some folks seem to get rid of body fat really easily, but not me. And i'm starting to give the wife a bit of grief due to being on a rather short fuse due to the lack of Cals etc.

Your dedication is amazing and I guess this will all go towards some quality learnings for next years bodybuilding show prep.

On last thing. See if you can, patch it up with your girlfriend. Finding good folks that have your best interests to heart are few and far between mate.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

cyberheater said:


> I hear your pain mate. If I ever get to around 10% bf (and by hell or high water I will get there) I'm going to stick there. None of the bulking for me. Some folks seem to get rid of body fat really easily, but not me. And i'm starting to give the wife a bit of grief due to being on a rather short fuse due to the lack of Cals etc.
> 
> Your dedication is amazing and I guess this will all go towards some quality learnings for next years bodybuilding show prep.
> 
> On last thing. See if you can, patch it up with your girlfriend. Finding good folks that have your best interests to heart are few and far between mate.
> 
> Good luck.


Cheers mate.

TBH i am not as dedicated as i should be i have tried to live a full life while doing this prep and i think its just been too much hours of training then school work then still going out with friends on the weekend, it all comes down to priorities you cant have it all sadly so you have to make up your mind what you want out of life.

I have only just started my bb voyage and its taught me a lot mostly just because you see abbs when you look in the gym mirror does not mean your even close to being in bb shape.

Bulking is crap tbh i have never bulked i just stopped caring last year and drunk too much and allowed my self to eat **** and slowly the **** pounds added to my frame


----------



## wogihao

Pull yourself togeather you know what needs to be done. No more feeling sorry for yourself.

Get laid, enjoy your weekend and then back to busness.


----------



## _GM_

con you have 10 more weeks to go mate

you have came this far, knuckle down for the 10 more weeks, then after thats done you can party and live a more "regular" life again, you may find that once you diet down and compete that it aint for you, thats fine, no need to compete again.

IMO though it would be a great waste to think about not taking the chance to get yourself in stage condition

chin up buddy, you will look the nuts when you get on stage :lift:


----------



## jw007

10 weeks is loads of time mate your not in bad condition, i was competing at your age, and you have a good metabolic rate, i know a lot of people will disagree with me but i found cardio far over rated and not neccessary to lose fat, train hard, and lift heavy to maintain muscle, and if you calories are low enough while maitaining high protein intake the fat should come off anyway rather than burning yourself out with too much cardio.

I competed once at 22 with cardio, then 6 months later did [email protected] cardio and came in leaner, i think i have a post somewhere on here with pics showing the difference in physique...

Just give it a try for a couple of weeks, as i say condition you seem to be in you should be able to cruise in, i think your worrying too much..

hope helps mate and good luck


----------



## Littleluke

Stay strong Con mate! Get your mind set right. You won't be dieting forever mate but you'll remember standing on stage for the rest of your life.


----------



## DAN85

looking ace dude keep up the work and wipe the with the others at your comp:cool:


----------



## Guest

Ok guys i didnt train or diet all weekend and really slacked off.

Heres me in my posing trunks at 210lb today cheers.


----------



## wogihao

That waste is tiny - that said your legs need more definition as your not going to be able to add mass at this stage I think.Back is good, arms are realy comming on and chest is ok.

Poseing trunks fit I see. No T bar? lol.

Your have to post some of the muscleworship emails you get off that video. No doubt there will be loads.

At this point you have already come in better condtion than the whole of the first timer class last year at your shows. So things are looking up but dont get complacent. There was a judge on Getbig that said a number of serious NPC guys are doing the show this year so its not going to be the joke it was before.


----------



## diaita

lookin good con


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

It is possible to add mass while dieting, just ask James L, he will tell you that ;P


----------



## Guest

diaita said:


> lookin good con


Thank you mate!

Greatline i dont want to be gaining any thing i have to still drop 9kg just to be in the first timer under 86kg class


----------



## wogihao

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> It is possible to add mass while dieting, just ask James L, he will tell you that ;P


Care to share?

Im intrested how its possible to gain muscle mass in a call. deficent diet?


----------



## Littleluke

It is possible mate, James L did it. Just read one of his journals. The fact that his weight barely changes through his diet although his bodyfat does indicates to me that he must be gaining muscle mass whilst losing fat to balance out his weight.


----------



## _GM_

loking good but, back and delts are strong points


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Your have to post some of the muscleworship emails you get off that video. No doubt there will be loads.
> 
> .


First one....

20CONP,

DUDE YOU LOOK ****IN AWESOME DUDE!!!

YOUR GOIN TO WIN BRO!!!

KEEP IT UP MAN LOOK LIKE PRO NOW BRO!!

KEEP THE VIDEOS COMIN.

LATERS

DAVE

(Reply) (Delete) (Block User) (Mark as Spam)

PMSL:rolleyes:


----------



## DB

wogihao said:


> Care to share?
> 
> Im intrested how its possible to gain muscle mass in a call. deficent diet?


i dont think its so much of the body being in a calorie deficent state... but more the timing of the intake of cals and also the type of calories added..


----------



## cellaratt

Hey Con I'm gonna start taking those Animal paks again it recommends taking it 1/2 hr after your pre-workout meal. What do think? When do you take?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Hey Con I'm gonna start taking those Animal paks again it recommends taking it 1/2 hr after your pre-workout meal. What do think? When do you take?


I actually take it at that time mate if i am training i usually have a super pump or whatever pre work out booster about an hour prior i take it then if not i take it at breakfast honestly i can tell no difference when i take it. 

Thanks for all the posts lads i sorted my head out over the weekend and am back at it hard, on sunday i have 9 more weeks to go so i know i will be constest shape by then. Thanks again!


----------



## _GM_

what about your other video mate


----------



## smithy26

wot are these animal packs?


----------



## Guest

smithy26 said:


> wot are these animal packs?


http://www.animalpak.com/html/sections.cfm?ID=7


----------



## greg fear

keep goin mate dig deep

glad u sorted things out now and back on track

keep head strong


----------



## Robbyg

Hey Com so these animal paks are basicly all you vits and mins in one tablet have you seen any benifits from using them ? cheers Con


----------



## Guest

greg fear said:


> keep goin mate dig deep
> 
> glad u sorted things out now and back on track
> 
> keep head strong


Cheers Greg will do!

Yeah robby its basically every thing you need in a bag of tabs lol brutal to swallow all of them but i prefer to know i am totally covered as far as vits and minerals goes.


----------



## cellaratt

It's actually 11 pills and some are the size of a horse pill. I loved what I saw when I first used them. Can't wait to start using them again.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> It's actually 11 pills and some are the size of a horse pill. I loved what I saw when I first used them.


Yeah they arent exactly fun to swallow i have been taking them for 5 years now ever since i started training i have swallowed them all at once before just to see if i could PMSL i stick to two at a time now though chances of choking are lower that way:rolleyes:


----------



## NeilpWest

I have tried the animal M pak and tbh i didnt think it made abit of difference to my training to i saved my money, but what works for one person may not work for another. Looking good in the avi con, arms are awesome.


----------



## Guest

NeilpWest said:


> I have tried the animal M pak and tbh i didnt think it made abit of difference to my training to i saved my money, but what works for one person may not work for another. Looking good in the avi con, arms are awesome.


I also tried the M pack and thought it was crap but tbh i think all natural test boosters to be crap if it works then its not natural IMO.

Cheers mate arms always were my weakest body part besides my calves so its nice they have started to grow finally:rolleyes:


----------



## cellaratt

NeilpWest said:


> . Looking good in the avi con, arms are awesome.


How come I don't get any compliments on my arms in my avy pic. 

But for real...It's lookin good CON keep it goin...


----------



## smithy26

arms are looking good mate, hows the cardio going , has ure bf dropped much more?


----------



## NeilpWest

Con said:


> I also tried the M pack and thought it was crap but tbh i think all natural test boosters to be crap if it works then its not natural IMO.
> 
> Cheers mate arms always were my weakest body part besides my calves so its nice they have started to grow finally:rolleyes:


Yeah my weakest part are my calves can be a right pain to get them to grow. Keep at it mate if your arms are one of your weaker parts you should be in great form for your comp. Ill be following your journal to watch your progress.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> How come I don't get any compliments on my arms in my avy pic.
> 
> But for real...It's lookin good CON keep it goin...


Lol why do you high light CON?!

If you mean as in convict fair enough my full name is Cornelius so people call me Con or CP for short. 

Great arms super squirral:rolleyes:

Smithy i ****ed up last weekend and went totally off the rails for 5 days but i am back on track now the picture in the avatar is my body fat now so obviously a ton of work left to do but i have 9 weeks starting on sunday so i think i can do it.

I will only have one more night off the rails before the comp and that will be next friday as its my birthday, i will be turning a very old 22


----------



## smithy26

Con said:


> Lol why do you high light CON?!
> 
> If you mean as in convict fair enough my full name is Cornelius so people call me Con or CP for short.
> 
> Great arms super squirral:rolleyes:
> 
> Smithy i ****ed up last weekend and went totally off the rails for 5 days but i am back on track now the picture in the avatar is my body fat now so obviously a ton of work left to do but i have 9 weeks starting on sunday so i think i can do it.
> 
> I will only have one more night off the rails before the comp and that will be next friday as its my birthday, i will be turning a very old 22


well for 22 your definatly on track, have a good birthday mate


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> Lol why do you high light CON?!


 I accidently hit caps lock and was to lazy to backspace :beer1:


----------



## greg fear

how much cardion you doin now mate?


----------



## Guest

greg fear said:


> how much cardion you doin now mate?


I havent been doing a lot of cardion tbh but i have been doing cardio (yes i am a smart ****  ) 1 hour incline treadmill prior breakfast every morning.


----------



## greg fear

Con said:


> I havent been doing a lot of cardion tbh but i have been doing cardio (yes i am a smart ****  ) 1 hour incline treadmill prior breakfast every morning.


haha i knew u wld pick up on that my bad lol

you should try abit of cardion sometime tho get gd gains :lift:


----------



## Tiger81

lol im off to do some cardion


----------



## Guest

9 weeks to go this was taken just now at a body weight of 205lb, i have been very low carbs for a few days thus looking flat.


----------



## MXD

Awesome mate


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> Awesome mate


lol cheers mate but i wouldnt go quite that far.

This diet has taught me i must be a lazy bastard because by the time all is said and done i will have been dieting for about 18 weeks:eek: talk about a long time to get into shape.

Last night i had a ton of viens coming out of my hands and forearms and the gf goes what are you doing to get that and go well thats a secret and she goes well i know its going to be some kind of chemical.....women:rolleyes:


----------



## chrisj22

Looking very good, mate. It seems this low-carb malarky is working wonders for you :thumb:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> 9 weeks to go this was taken just now at a body weight of 205lb, i have been very low carbs for a few days thus looking flat.


Wow abbs!

you must be happy everything comming togeather. alough that pic is very "private room" material.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Wow abbs!
> 
> you must be happy everything comming togeather. alough that pic is very "private room" material.


Nah i sent your wife the real private room pics:cool:

Thanks chris


----------



## leveret

Look good Con. Finding it hard being at uni and keeping to the strict diet?


----------



## warren

jesus, con mate thats you looking fat lol if that was the best shape i ever get in id die a very happy person.

your looking huge i still cant beleive you only a couple year older than me

absolute tank well done


----------



## Guest

Liam said:


> Look good Con. Finding it hard being at uni and keeping to the strict diet?


Yeah because since jan 07 until this may i have been living in a crappy on campus flat where your not even meant to be allowed to cook only use a microwave so i have one hob and one frying pan with one rice cooker it limits how nice any thing tastes that i can make but i make do.

Also by living on campus you need a meal plan and the cheapest:confused:  was 720dollars in so called cafe cash where you can buy things on campus but seeing that i am on a diet i have just been treating my self to ten dollars of bottled water every day as i need to spend 300 dollars in the next 6 weeks as when the semester ends the cash disappears into thin air:gun:


----------



## Guest

warren_1987 said:


> jesus, con mate thats you looking fat lol if that was the best shape i ever get in id die a very happy person.
> 
> your looking huge i still cant beleive you only a couple year older than me
> 
> absolute tank well done


Nah i dont think i look fat any more NOW finally i am back to my bf % that i was for most of my training years up until last year when i decided a long training break replacing protein shakes with beer would be a good idea:rolleyes:

9 more weeks to go i think i should be nice and lean by then

After the show i will do an 8 week controlled rebound where i shall just up my protein and carbs ever so slightly and cut cardio down slightly followed by 3 months taking it easy and that will put me into the winter where i will try and add some more size again.


----------



## warren

nice work man, well i wish you all the best for the show but ill pop in on here before then anyway.


----------



## _GM_

looking lean dude

keep up the good work!

lol at the gf "chemicals"


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> lol cheers mate but i wouldnt go quite that far.
> 
> This diet has taught me i must be a lazy bastard because by the time all is said and done i will have been dieting for about 18 weeks:eek: talk about a long time to get into shape.
> 
> Last night i had a ton of viens coming out of my hands and forearms and the gf goes what are you doing to get that and go well thats a secret and she goes well i know its going to be some kind of chemical.....women:rolleyes:


Just show here a Animal Pak advert scream yea your right its all down to this.. burst into tears and assume the fetal postion she will beleve you.


----------



## cellaratt

Looks great Con...Can't wait to see photo's from the show they should be an inspiration to many. Do you usually have visible veins or are they just now showing since you started your cutting diet ?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Looks great Con...Can't wait to see photo's from the show they should be an inspiration to many. Do you usually have visible veins or are they just now showing since you started your cutting diet ?


Nah mate i am normally the most unvieny guy around even when i am fairly lean.

Cheers guys i am pleased things have stepped up and moved forward again.


----------



## Big_Dan

Looking good mate !!

what are your stats now then mate ?

looking good in the avatar !! i know theres alot of work to go, but

im sure you will be more than ready on the day 

good luck mate !!


----------



## Guest

Big_Dan said:


> Looking good mate !!
> 
> what are your stats now then mate ?
> 
> looking good in the avatar !! i know theres alot of work to go, but
> 
> im sure you will be more than ready on the day
> 
> good luck mate !!


Stats are...

just under 5ft8

205lb now

22 years old on friday


----------



## Big_Dan

> Stats are...
> 
> just under 5ft8
> 
> 205lb now
> 
> 22 years old on friday


What about body stats mate ?

Arms , chest etc

Sorry bout all the questions,

Because if i can be anywhere near as big as you are when im 21/22,

ill be happy !!

And BTW im not gay or anything before anyone starts !


----------



## Guest

Big_Dan said:


> What about body stats mate ?
> 
> Arms , chest etc
> 
> Sorry bout all the questions,
> 
> Because if i can be anywhere near as big as you are when im 21/22,
> 
> ill be happy !!
> 
> And BTW im not gay or anything before anyone starts !


Honestly the only stats i know are my arms which are just over 18 inches today and my waist around belly button can be forced to 28 inches but i 30 inches if i dont force it i only know these measurements as how i see it if arms stay same and waist goes down i am doing it right.

Now if you want lifting stats at age 19 i squatted 325kg deadlifted 333kg and benched 190kg in competition at 90kg:lift:


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> Honestly the only stats i know are my arms which are just over 18 inches today and my waist around belly button can be forced to 28 inches but i 30 inches if i dont force it i only know these measurements as how i see it if arms stay same and waist goes down i am doing it right.
> 
> Now if you want lifting stats at age 19 i squatted 325kg deadlifted 333kg and benched 190kg in competition at 90kg:lift:


Did you beat Jenkins in that competition....? :rolleye11


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> Did you beat Jenkins in that competition....? :rolleye11


I totalled more on that outing yes but we wont talk about that again you cock gobbler.


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> Did you beat Jenkins in that competition....? :rolleye11


As the young irish's unoffical biographer i can say yes he did once.


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> As the young irish's unoffical biographer i can say yes he did once.


:lift:

And Swiss... Cock Gobbler...?!? What am I...? A cross breeding homosexual turkey....? :rolleye11


----------



## Big_Dan

> Honestly the only stats i know are my arms which are just over 18 inches today and my waist around belly button can be forced to 28 inches but i 30 inches if i dont force it i only know these measurements as how i see it if arms stay same and waist goes down i am doing it right.
> 
> Now if you want lifting stats at age 19 i squatted 325kg deadlifted 333kg and benched 190kg in competition at 90kg:lift:


Nice lifting there bro !!


----------



## greg fear

looking awesome mate thanks for posting the pics up

and making me feel fat at 8wks out 

you say u were doiung low carbs how long for

and how much were u taking in?


----------



## shauno

at 19yo those lifts are insane. in fact they are sickening....

id like to say ive got some catching up to do being 19yo next month but it aint gonna happen


----------



## Guest

greg fear said:


> looking awesome mate thanks for posting the pics up
> 
> and making me feel fat at 8wks out
> 
> you say u were doiung low carbs how long for
> 
> and how much were u taking in?


About 30 grams 6 days per week mate with high fat but i look better with some carbs and less fat.

lol @shauno i get this i am gonna catch up with you about 2 times every work out from some fool and i always say good for you mate but your not actually in a competition with me so worry about your self:blowme:


----------



## Guest

Show is 8 weeks from sunday.

I am going to make a diet change starting next week, i shall up my protein.

Day 1 400p 100c(direct carbs)

Day 2 like 1

Day 3 like 1

Day 4 drop protein to 240g and up carbs to 500g

Fats stay fairly low whatever comes in the lean meats and 5 grams fish oil

Biggest change is the increase in protein and i will start eating green veg some thing i havent been doing at all and its started to worry me.

Weight has actually increased but i am without a doubt a lot leaner viens are really coming in on the upper body lower body still hasnt come in yet sitting at 95kg today.


----------



## Porky Pie

Good stuff - enjoying this thread


----------



## Big_Dan

> And Swiss... Cock Gobbler...?!? What am I...? A cross breeding homosexual turkey....?


LMFAO


----------



## S.James.87

just read your lifting stats at 19... they are f*****g brilliant mate! How old was you when you started bodybuilding?


----------



## wogihao

TH&S said:


> :lift:
> 
> And Swiss... Cock Gobbler...?!? What am I...? A cross breeding homosexual turkey....? :rolleye11


Didnt want to bring that up as were all equal opertunitys...

haha


----------



## Guest

S.James.87 said:


> just read your lifting stats at 19... they are f*****g brilliant mate! How old was you when you started bodybuilding?


Always been into bb as in looking muscular but as far as actual comp training not concerned with power only this year.


----------



## Newbie2k8

Con said:


> Always been into bb as in looking muscular but as far as actual comp training not concerned with power only this year.


If there an actual age you started lifting properly? Or just as far back as you can remember...


----------



## Guest

Newbie2k8 said:


> If there an actual age you started lifting properly? Or just as far back as you can remember...


Used to be into rollerskating which is like skateboarding but not gay and when i turned 18 i was 70kg which started to be too heavy to do all the tricks so i got into training so you could say 4 years seriously.


----------



## winger

Con, you look very strong.

What a fun journal you have youngster....lol


----------



## greg fear

Con said:


> Used to be into rollerskating which is like skateboarding but not gay and when i turned 18 i was 70kg which started to be too heavy to do all the tricks so i got into training so you could say 4 years seriously.


off subjuect but i used to do aggresive skating too

just to many injurys


----------



## wogihao

Hahaha happy birthday!


----------



## shorty

hahaha... good find wogi.... yeah happy birthday con!


----------



## Big_Dan

Happy birthday mate !!!!


----------



## winger

Happy Birthday. :beer1: Click here.


----------



## Newbie2k8

Yea, happy birthday. And for 4 years training properly I think you look amazing.:lift:


----------



## dmcc

Con said:


> Used to be into rollerskating which is like skateboarding but not gay


Oh puh-leeze Mary! Rollerskating is way more gay than skateboarding. Next you'll be telling us you have Lacoste polo shirts in a variety of colours.... :rolleye11

(Read Tales of the City for that to make sense)


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Oh puh-leeze Mary! Rollerskating is way more gay than skateboarding. Next you'll be telling us you have Lacoste polo shirts in a variety of colours.... :rolleye11
> 
> (Read Tales of the City for that to make sense)


With dolphin shorts to match.


----------



## Guest

Heres a pic of me with my gf and new tattoo :lift:


----------



## hertderg

Nice tat and GF 

You ever worked on the bbc programme "changing rooms" if not you have a double mate  -


----------



## MXD

ahahaahahahaha!!!

rofl!!

"Cornelious Llywelyn bowin"

Nice Mrs mate.


----------



## shauno

looking big


----------



## wogihao

You need more chains.. posibly some grills..


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> You need more chains.. posibly some grills..


Over the summer when i put a bit of size on after the show i am going to go for the whole G-UNIT look(sleavless FUBU shirt, massive gold chain, pants that hang around the bottom of my **** shoes with no laces and of course braids in the hair:lift

Thanks guys and that fella has superb hair:beer1:


----------



## _GM_

happy bday

how is that tat healing? looked to have healed pretty quick!


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> happy bday
> 
> how is that tat healing? looked to have healed pretty quick!


As of now its perfect mate but i recon it will probs scab over soon, cheers buddy:beer1:


----------



## cellaratt

Hardest part will be not scratching it...


----------



## winger

Con you hold alot of muscle. That "S" should have been on your chest.


----------



## wogihao

You female hole! posting freaky back shots like that lol.

Why not post the big pic of that bad boy.

You managed to control the waist better than I could - looking good for the contest if you can hold the rest of the prep togeather without going all Paul Demayo and giving into temptation!


----------



## winger

wogihao said:


> You female hole! posting freaky back shots like that lol.
> 
> Why not post the big pic of that bad boy.


Yea Con, post up a full size shot of that back, don't tease us with a little 150x150 avatar.


----------



## wogihao

lol as he seems to have been abducted by aliens...


----------



## DB

massive back mate


----------



## diaita

nice wings con


----------



## winger

That back looks like the third screen at the drive in.


----------



## greg fear

massive con

you could go places :lift:


----------



## justdiscovering

that back!!!!!!! iwas taken aboard that back they did experiments on me on that back!!!!:crazy: awesome !!!


----------



## Britbb

Looking nice and dense mate. Back is looking super mate, very thick.

Hey...greg fear, what contest are you doing mate?


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Looking nice and dense mate. Back is looking super mate, very thick.


Cheers mate, only been able to train it properly aka deadlifts for past month or so as i tore my left lat last september and was strugling to do chin ups let alone deadlifts for months, also there was a massive dent in the it which looked awfull but thankfully its not really visable any more


----------



## Tall

How did you tear the lat Toni....?


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> How did you tear the lat Toni....?


Stupidity i was feeling ****ed off that day and impatient so i went from 140kg deadlifts to 280kg for reps and then on the second rep i felt a shock go through my lat and i looked the mirror and the muscles had seperated leaving a hole.


----------



## Guest

Here is the worlds worst quality vid:rolleyes: i dont have a clue why my web cam goes so ****ty at times


----------



## cyberheater

Con said:


> Here is the worlds worst quality vid:rolleyes: i dont have a clue why my web cam goes so ****ty at times


Webcams need a lot of light for good performance.

Looking really lean there Con. Well done mate.


----------



## Guest

cyberheater said:


> Webcams need a lot of light for good performance.
> 
> Looking really lean there Con. Well done mate.


Thanks mate, i made a slightly better quality one now which i shall replace with that one once its loaded up.

My monkey arms still let me down on the front double biceps i dont think they will look half decent until i get them over 20 inches as they are over 18 now but disappear in that pose.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Thanks mate, i made a slightly better quality one now which i shall replace with that one once its loaded up.
> 
> My monkey arms still let me down on the front double biceps i dont think they will look half decent until i get them over 20 inches as they are over 18 now but disappear in that pose.


Put down the crack pipe the front double bi is ok, its not fantastic but your not going to get laughed off the stage ffs.

Anway just do the back shot then its game over.


----------



## Tall

wogihao said:


> Put down the crack pipe the front double bi is ok, its not fantastic but your not going to get laughed off the stage ffs.
> 
> Anway just do the back shot then its game over.


You should pose to Bonny Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart.

Build up with all the other poses, and then hit the back shot on the 'Eclipse' vocal...

Boom. Good night. Ribbon pinned on the posing pouch. Cashback.


----------



## cyberheater

TH&S said:


> You should pose to Bonny Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart.
> 
> Build up with all the other poses, and then hit the back shot on the 'Eclipse' vocal...
> 
> Boom. Good night. Ribbon pinned on the posing pouch. Cashback.


LOL. You should write comedy mate. You've got a natural talent for it.


----------



## cellaratt

How much longer till the comp...? Abs really showing thru now and I don't have to comment on your back, you fcuker...


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> How much longer till the comp...? Abs really showing thru now and I don't have to comment on your back, you fcuker...


8 weeks yesterday mate

I am aiming for 189lb on stage but i am struggling to get under 205lb for past few weeks so i may have to do some thing drastic to get down into that class...


----------



## cellaratt

So end of may, begining of June ...Where is it at ?


----------



## Newbie2k8

Good luck in the comp - looking pretty good in the vids. Although some of the comments on your vids are worrying...


----------



## wogihao

Newbie2k8 said:


> Good luck in the comp - looking pretty good in the vids. Although some of the comments on your vids are worrying...


They are future paying customers... These are the fans you get with bodybuilding...


----------



## colt24

how tall are you?


----------



## Guest

Newbie2k8 said:


> Good luck in the comp - looking pretty good in the vids. Although some of the comments on your vids are worrying...


When we comment on my log we lie and say i look amazing not pretty good mate, and if you think the comments are bad you should see the pms.

I am just under 5ft8 mate.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> So end of may, begining of June ...Where is it at ?


SC called the Palmetto cup.


----------



## genesis

Con said:


> and if you think the comments are bad you should see the pms.


Dont post any of mine up con they where for your eyes only, i dont really want to do that it was only a joke :rolleye11


----------



## Guest

genesis said:


> Dont post any of mine up con they where for your eyes only, i dont really want to do that it was only a joke :rolleye11


By any chance did you just leave me this one...

Just caught your latest update and good grief!! Can you get a better cam so you can really knock our eyeballs out? Glad to help you buy it. You have remarkable potential. Pleas Just caught your latest update and good grief!! Can you get a better cam so you can really knock our eyeballs out? Glad to help you buy it. You have remarkable potential. Please let some of us help you financially so you don't lose a beat in growing!!!

thanks

David

IF so pm me for where you send cash!


----------



## wogihao

Awww thats a nice pm,

set up a paypall account... your need one later anyway.

got to keep the fans happy.


----------



## genesis

Con said:


> By any chance did you just leave me this one...
> 
> Just caught your latest update and good grief!! Can you get a better cam so you can really knock our eyeballs out? Glad to help you buy it. You have remarkable potential. Pleas Just caught your latest update and good grief!! Can you get a better cam so you can really knock our eyeballs out? Glad to help you buy it. You have remarkable potential. Please let some of us help you financially so you don't lose a beat in growing!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> David
> 
> IF so pm me for where you send cash!


pmsl did you seriously get that from someone?

If so i need to start posting some pics and getting some fans


----------



## Guest

genesis said:


> pmsl did you seriously get that from someone?
> 
> If so i need to start posting some pics and getting some fans


Yes mate i get several pms like that every day....and i will actually probs make a pay per view site later in the year i actually could do with the money.

You wont get any such pms you dont have the femine hair combined with stunning good looks and the superman tat sorry:rolleyes:


----------



## wogihao

genesis said:


> pmsl did you seriously get that from someone?
> 
> If so i need to start posting some pics and getting some fans


if your serious send me some pictures - if your ok and marketable I can get you a website quite cheap - I know some people...


----------



## genesis

You have mail 

On a serious note Con your looking good mate, back is ridiculous


----------



## wogihao

genesis said:


> You have mail
> 
> On a serious note Con your looking good mate, back is ridiculous


haha yea I replyed mate.

:lift:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Con said:


> Here is the worlds worst quality vid:rolleyes: i dont have a clue why my web cam goes so ****ty at times


You need to take pics with the lights on. Get more lamps or take the pics during the day with the window open. Though a orange light will show definition up more than daylight. I reckon get your lighting sorted out in your room. Maybe yours cam brightness needs adjusting too?

Or buy a cheap Sony for £100 off ebuyer (W80) and that'll do the job.


----------



## Britbb

Con said:


> Cheers mate, only been able to train it properly aka deadlifts for past month or so as i tore my left lat last september and was strugling to do chin ups let alone deadlifts for months, also there was a massive dent in the it which looked awfull but thankfully its not really visable any more


Wow i didnt realise that, was it v painful mate? Did it go black/blue etc. You have been lucky that it hasnt seemed to have caused any disfigurement though which is a good thing. Did you have surgery or was it a partial tear?

Doesnt look like its hindered you mate.


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Wow i didnt realise that, was it v painful mate? Did it go black/blue etc. You have been lucky that it hasnt seemed to have caused any disfigurement though which is a good thing. Did you have surgery or was it a partial tear?
> 
> Doesnt look like its hindered you mate.


Oh it went black and blue and totally seperated a couple of months of deep tissue fixed it.

Talking about injuries i was squatting 220kg today and i felt a harsh pain on the muscle on the other side of the tear drop nothing has moved thank god but it hurts and i couldnt continue work out......i warmed up correctly so i am guessing its a lack of body water and too much ephedra causing the muscle to fire too hard


----------



## cellaratt

Well that's sucky...bad timing for that stuff to happen...not that there is ever a good time for it...


----------



## winger

I watched the video and posted a comment and gave you 5 stars, even if the lighting sucked big time.

Great genetics and even better hair.


----------



## Britbb

Con said:


> Oh it went black and blue and totally seperated a couple of months of deep tissue fixed it.
> 
> Talking about injuries i was squatting 220kg today and i felt a harsh pain on the muscle on the other side of the tear drop nothing has moved thank god but it hurts and i couldnt continue work out......i warmed up correctly so i am guessing its a lack of body water and too much ephedra causing the muscle to fire too hard


BE VERY CAREFUL MATE!!!

In my opinion, you are what??? 6 weeks out now? You dont need to be squatting with 220 anymore.

Do 4 plates per side and concentrate on the movement, really getting down nice and low and doing the reps really slow.

When i am 4 weeks out this is what im gonna do, just go upto 4 plates per side on squats (80 kg) and do 3 sets at this weight for a nice 10 reps but really squeezing and making sure my legs really feel the exercise...it is totally pointless going above that in my opinion, your just likely to fuk yourself up.

I was dieting last year and had a simmilar prob with my hamstring on my heavy set of leg curls, it suddenly had a painful feeling and locked up, was in the back of my knee...was no tear but couldnt carry on working out, 2 weeks later it was totally fine...these things happen when your depleted...DO NOT OVER STRESS YOURSELF in this stage bro, use the weights you know you can lift and get a good quality 10 reps from. Then when you are 2 weeks out, take it slightly lighter still. You wont lose muscle in a month by simply taking it a bit lighter and feeling the movement better.


----------



## winger

I gotta agree, but didn't Ronny Coleman pull 800 lb dead lifts for 2 reps just 5.5 weeks out of Olympia? Click here.


----------



## Britbb

winger said:


> I gotta agree, but didn't Ronny Coleman pull 800 lb dead lifts for 2 reps just 5.5 weeks out of Olympia? Click here.


I thought that was off season? I could be wrong though.

I know, ronnie is insane. BUT theres one thing that seperates ronnie from con (apart from the obvious differences in size and strength, which is of course all relative)...he has been lifting for decades. He had been competing for decades aswell, so he knew how his body reacts and what hes capable of.

This is cons first contest, con is on unchartered territory here, so its wise to take things a bit easy come the 4 week stage.


----------



## greg fear

Britbb said:


> Looking nice and dense mate. Back is looking super mate, very thick.
> 
> Hey...greg fear, what contest are you doing mate?


im doing the nabba wales area show mate

first timers you?


----------



## Britbb

greg fear said:


> im doing the nabba wales area show mate
> 
> first timers you?


South east ukbff.

I thought we were doing the same show for a minute mate. Nev mind.

Hope it goes well


----------



## Guest

Just had first posing lesson with NPC judge in front of the whole gym which was funny as i had this black girl screaming at me every time i did a pose.

Posing is much harder than i imagined especially transitioning from pose to pose but the judge said i look very good and have strirations in my back which is a good sign i think:lift:

Also she said my back is as wide as a ****ing eagle lol

Leg is feeling a lot better today i think it was just a bad dehydration cramp.


----------



## S.James.87

your back is pretty damn good mate. cant wait until Im ready to start competing- hopefully by the time im 22!


----------



## Newbie2k8

Con, sorry if this has been answerd... but where in the U.S are you?


----------



## Guest

I am in south carolina mate right near the north carolina border about 20 miles away from Charlotte in a small town called rockhill.

Now one thing is i never realised if i do side chest with left arm i need to do side tri with right arm, today and always as far as i know my right triceps hold a ton of water and you cant see any detail like if on a scale of one to ten ten being the most detail my left is 7 and right 1 i assume this will just fix it self with the weight loss?

So the show has a novice aka first timer under 190lb which is the middle weight class this is what i will go for i have just under 8 weeks to go, sitting at 205lb at lightest means i need to lose at least 10lb solid weight and then dehydrate the rest.

The upper body is 80% IMO but the legs are like 50% there, do any of you belief this if you do cycling or certain types of cardio leg cuts will come in because bbs in my old town used to say this


----------



## _GM_

a lat tear sounds sore

ive done ligaments in on my knee and that was nasty

how did swiss tony come about, i must have missed that...


----------



## shauno

i remember reading a thread a little while ago now where rightyho advised to ease back on doing cardio on a bike as it meant holding water in the legs.

he advised to switch over to the handbike iirc


----------



## Britbb

shauno said:


> i remember reading a thread a little while ago now where rightyho advised to ease back on doing cardio on a bike as it meant holding water in the legs.
> 
> he advised to switch over to the handbike iirc


Its all relative per person mate.

Tbh, when i do cardio i find i dont hold much water in legs from it...some people can do cardio right uptill contest, others cant...its all individual.

The main thing is con to keep doing the cardio mate until all the fat is off, when the fat is all gone then if youve timed it correctly you should have a week or two to manipulat water and come in your best condition...thats where you can start to drop or change cardio mate...for the moment just continue plodding along until you have as much fat off as possible, remember it comes off differently in all areas mate.


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Its all relative per person mate.
> 
> Tbh, when i do cardio i find i dont hold much water in legs from it...some people can do cardio right uptill contest, others cant...its all individual.
> 
> The main thing is con to keep doing the cardio mate until all the fat is off, when the fat is all gone then if youve timed it correctly you should have a week or two to manipulat water and come in your best condition...thats where you can start to drop or change cardio mate...for the moment just continue plodding along until you have as much fat off as possible, remember it comes off differently in all areas mate.


True that mate, any ways i dont ever do bike i think its a waste of time i only do 15%incline treadmill at 2.5mph.

So i was meant to do posing practice with the npc judge today but i had a fitness class which was hosted by the supposed







inventor of the flex bar and the **** had me bending all the thick bars in front of the class trying to make me look like a pr**k and asking if i could feel it so i said "mate if i curl my arms up and down 20 times i feel it







" and he kept the class so long that the judge had left when i finally got to the gym









I was just at the local nutrition store who sponsers me and the guy who owns it is going to do his first show on may 14 the guy is 235lb doesnt have an abb in sight and thinks he will compete as a heavy weight at 210lb







hes also 6ft tall to be fair he has big arms but thats the extent of his muscularity..... some people









He goes to me "man your ripped you will never make it to 190lb" and i just thought damn has this guy ever seen how a person is meant to be on stage or what:crazy:

Also on the woman front my gf of 10 weeks is moving in with me when i get my new appartment with my training partner in may. The deal is i pay for the rent but she furnishes the place and cooks and cleans for me:cool: shes a lot of fun but how it will be living with her is a different ball park:rolleyes:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> True that mate, any ways i dont ever do bike i think its a waste of time i only do 15%incline treadmill at 2.5mph.
> 
> So i was meant to do posing practice with the npc judge today but i had a fitness class which was hosted by the supposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inventor of the flex bar and the **** had me bending all the thick bars in front of the class trying to make me look like a pr**k and asking if i could feel it so i said "mate if i curl my arms up and down 20 times i feel it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and he kept the class so long that the judge had left when i finally got to the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just at the local nutrition store who sponsers me and the guy who owns it is going to do his first show on may 14 the guy is 235lb doesnt have an abb in sight and thinks he will compete as a heavy weight at 210lb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes also 6ft tall to be fair he has big arms but thats the extent of his muscularity..... some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He goes to me "man your ripped you will never make it to 190lb" and i just thought damn has this guy ever seen how a person is meant to be on stage or what:crazy:
> 
> Also on the woman front my gf of 10 weeks is moving in with me when i get my new appartment with my training partner in may. The deal is i pay for the rent but she furnishes the place and cooks and cleans for me:cool: shes a lot of fun but how it will be living with her is a different ball park:rolleyes:


Does your training partner get to use her as well or is it a hands off agreement?


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Does your training partner get to use her as well or is it a hands off agreement?


I offered her but he wont touch any of my girls:crazy:


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> I offered her but he wont touch any of my girls:crazy:


I think hes going to go all broke-back on you..


----------



## nathanlowe

What are your workouts Con ?


----------



## wogihao

nathanlowe said:


> What are your workouts Con ?


Bowflex.


----------



## Guest

nathanlowe said:


> What are your workouts Con ?


Push Legs Pull large muscles first ending with small muscles.

I am looking much leaner today legs have started to come in sitting at 208lb.

Youtube vids cant show my true condition as wogi will state seeing that i showed him a few poses on msn which actually has good quality footage.:jerk:


----------



## _GM_

moving in after 10 weeks

nice stuff mate

love is in the air :beer1:


----------



## dmcc

_GM_ said:


> how did swiss tony come about, i must have missed that...


TH&S was taking the píss out of Con one day, and as he's half-Irish, half-Swiss, half-American and half-mutant (or something), Swiss Toni (The Fast Show) just stuck...


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> TH&S was taking the píss out of Con one day, and as he's half-Irish, half-Swiss, half-American and half-mutant (or something), Swiss Toni (The Fast Show) just stuck...


That's 200%.......lol


----------



## Guest

My condition improved but sadly video doesnt really show it, look at the quads they are improved you actually can see some detail finally:jerk:






Yes i still have a ton of work to do the glutes are fat plain and simple but i have 7 weeks till show one and 10 weeks until show 2.


----------



## wogihao

You can realy see the seperation between the quads and the hamstring now.

:lift:


----------



## cellaratt

Were you watching Scrubs ?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Were you watching Scrubs ?


Yes thats a possibility i have the tv on most of the day as back ground sound:cool:


----------



## cellaratt

You ready for the comp or what ?


----------



## chrisj22

Looking brilliant,mate :biggrin:

Your back isn't normal! pmsl....

7 weeks until your first show, eh?...you'll p1ss it if you keep doing what your doing, mate.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> You ready for the comp or what ?


Well no i am not ready for the comp now:rolleyes: but in 7 weeks i dont see why i shouldnt be


----------



## Guest

chrisj22 said:


> Looking brilliant,mate :biggrin:
> 
> Your back isn't normal! pmsl....
> 
> 7 weeks until your first show, eh?...you'll p1ss it if you keep doing what your doing, mate.


Cheers mate, yeah first bb show i will have ever done i will do 2 shows the second is 3 weeks later after that it will be time to add some good size for next year:beer1:


----------



## donggle

well i think you look good con, especially with 7 weeks to go. i just can't think what you were watching in the background. sounded good though.


----------



## winger

Good job Con. I gave you a 5 star rating. 

You do know that when you make your turns you can bend your knees.


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Good job Con. I gave you a 5 star rating.
> 
> You do know that when you make your turns you can bend your knees.


Just seen your comment so i dont have to do the robot shuffle:rolleye11

Thanks guys.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Just seen your comment so i dont have to do the robot shuffle:rolleye11
> 
> Thanks guys.


I would use 




 as your model.


----------



## EDG301

Well dun Con, good progress, bin folowin this thread for 3 weeks n can see the def is comin in!! Jus a thought tho, PM Paul (PSCARB) to perfect posing as he has sum good comments to say. Again, well done, am doin comp round same time as you so am dietin down aswell. You have any idea wat music ur guna do ur posin routine to??


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> Well dun Con, good progress, bin folowin this thread for 3 weeks n can see the def is comin in!! Jus a thought tho, PM Paul (PSCARB) to perfect posing as he has sum good comments to say. Again, well done, am doin comp round same time as you so am dietin down aswell. You have any idea wat music ur guna do ur posin routine to??


Cheers for following mate.

Yeah posing is hard i am actually working with an NPC judge on my posing so thats going good.

Not sure about what music rock of some sort disturbed or evanescence no doubt.

If any of you feckers ever wondered how i would look in a 500quid Prada shirt stop wondering:jerk:


----------



## hertderg

Seen a very similar shirt in primark 2 for a fiver 

Nice shirt Con but silly money!!


----------



## dmcc

That's not Prada, that's from K-Mart and it cost you $3.97 plus tax.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> That's not Prada, that's from K-Mart and it cost you $3.97 plus tax.


Cheeky baldy gay dont be jealous:rolleyes: in your language "i am fabalous":tongue10:


----------



## dmcc

Oh darling, "fabulous" is so 2001. These days it's "on". And zshuzh those sleeves.


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Oh darling, "fabulous" is so 2001. These days it's "on". And zshuzh those sleeves.


LMFAO:withstupi

Heres is a picture of my worst pose, no pump just taken it weight 205lb


----------



## Big_Dan

fecking hell , coming in nicely now mate !!

hows the lifting going since you started dieting, still lifting heavy or ?


----------



## winger

You look very good actually, but I gota take a few points off for posing next to the vacuum.

Now if pictures had sound what you would be hearing is, "Clean up that damn room and stop posing". :rolleye11


----------



## Guest

Actually the gf has cleaned my room its spotless:tongue10:


----------



## Guest

Big_Dan said:


> fecking hell , coming in nicely now mate !!
> 
> hows the lifting going since you started dieting, still lifting heavy or ?


Strenght is about the same mate but i go lighter do to constant little pains when i try and go as heavy as i normally do.


----------



## dmcc

Camera... focus...

But fck me, you're looking huuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Camera... focus...
> 
> But fck me, you're looking huuuuuuuuge!


Cheers mate i try:beer1:


----------



## EDG301

lookin big m8, lookin big!!! n lean!!, wat exercises do you do in the Off season?? Basic Heavy?? upper chest looks solid.


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> lookin big m8, lookin big!!! n lean!!, wat exercises do you do in the Off season?? Basic Heavy?? upper chest looks solid.


Thanks buddy!

Off season is same as precontest i just train less often nearly always its the basic 3 way split push legs pull with compounds as the first always.

So lets say for pull...

deadlifts, chins, some kind of row, a rear delt move, some times a shrug, preacher curls, hammer curls.

My back ground is in pling so mainly just go as heavy as possible in the 3-10 range with some higher rep work for smaller muscles.


----------



## wogihao

Looking big for the contest, its going to come down to your conditioning I think.

back shots are good, the abb thigh is like a good shot waiting to happen once you get to a lower bf% it will look great.

back double bicep shows some good definition and detail.

front double bicep - well you cant have everything.:rolleye11


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Looking big for the contest, its going to come down to your conditioning I think.
> 
> back shots are good, the abb thigh is like a good shot waiting to happen once you get to a lower bf% it will look great.
> 
> back double bicep shows some good definition and detail.
> 
> front double bicep - well you cant have everything.:rolleye11


Have to agree especially about the front biceps, having monkey arms dont help 

Been dieting for a long time now well since january and i have gained some size back which i lost from not training hard the past last year with 7 weeks until show one and 10 weeks until show 2 i am confident to come in good shape especially because i am now 100% diet focused, no more vodka and mac d binges


----------



## diaita

lookin good con,well impressed


----------



## gym rat

big improvements with every set of progress pics mate. your getting there nicely and you havent lost an ounce of size, keep at it


----------



## BIG GRANT

u is looking BIG con, back looks great not that the rest of ya dnt but back stands out 4 me. your looking great m8 good luck with show's.not that luck has anything nto do with it, its all down to ur hard work.


----------



## shauno

sh1thot con.

you mentioned you do push legs pull.

how do you structure your push day mate?

i struggle to do delts after ive smashed my chest


----------



## Newbie2k8

Looking nice and lean now, that back is crazy. Nice shirt aswell... But £500? While you're at college? :axe:


----------



## cyberheater

Just amazing Con. You've really come on. Can't wait to see the piccies when your fully shredded. Well done mate.


----------



## Guest

Newbie2k8 said:


> Looking nice and lean now, that back is crazy. Nice shirt aswell... But £500? While you're at college? :axe:


Ah i got the shirt before collage 2 years ago i just was never small enough to wear it:beer1:

Thanks fellas!


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Ah i got the shirt before collage 2 years ago i just was never small enough to wear it:beer1:
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Well it still looks like a boys 12 on you Con....lol

Are you taking any gear at the moment?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

hey con, got my comp pics on my thread.

check them out

scott


----------



## winger

1988-s.leeson said:


> hey con, got my comp pics on my thread.
> 
> check them out
> 
> scott


Hey Scott, if you leave a link, that always helps. :rolleye11


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Well it still looks like a boys 12 on you Con....lol
> 
> Are you taking any gear at the moment?


Its a size large and yes but nothing special and being in america i dont wish to talk about it yes i am that boring:rolleyes:


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> Well it still looks like a boys 12 on you Con....lol
> 
> Are you taking any gear at the moment?


Con tried eating Automatic Gearbox Gears, the gears from my Ralleigh 10speed, and the big cog from Wogi's mountain bike - but he didn't have the teeth or the digestive system for it...

So now he just sticks to eating and training... No need for gears...

Oh - he also sacked me as his pre-comp coach, as apparently gears aren't good for you.


----------



## winger

TH&S said:


> Con tried eating Automatic Gearbox Gears, the gears from my Ralleigh 10speed, and the big cog from Wogi's mountain bike - but he didn't have the teeth or the digestive system for it...
> 
> So now he just sticks to eating and training... No need for gears...
> 
> Oh - he also sacked me as his pre-comp coach, as apparently gears aren't good for you.


He should have left the grease on the gear cause it helps for digestion. What are you guys new?:rolleye11


----------



## Guest




----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Con mate, you truely are inspirational. You look huge mate. I have always thought you have looked big but every time I see a new picture of you, you look bigger. I have a lot of respect for you mate and I do hope you do well.


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Con mate, you truely are inspirational. You look huge mate. I have always thought you have looked big but every time I see a new picture of you, you look bigger. I have a lot of respect for you mate and I do hope you do well.


Thank you very much mate, your a superb guy to have on this board never a negative comment out of you plus your making superb progress so just keep at it :beer1::lift:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Newbie2k8

You should start selling your pics to some muscle fetish old men... pay for college and new £500 shirts...

But as always, lookin good. I mean, very good..:rolleye11


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

u need ur elbows higher on ur rear double biceps. lats should flare more


----------



## chrisj22

pmsl..........that back........lol......

Unbelieveable....


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

exactly, thats why he should flare those wings out.

arch your back more and lean back a little bit.

lift your elbows and push them forwards a little, whilst pulling ur hands back. sounds odd, but it works lol.

hope you dont mind me saying


----------



## Guest

1988-s.leeson said:


> exactly, thats why he should flare those wings out.
> 
> arch your back more and lean back a little bit.
> 
> lift your elbows and push them forwards a little, whilst pulling ur hands back. sounds odd, but it works lol.
> 
> hope you dont mind me saying


Like this?


----------



## MXD

Much better but elbows could still be a lil higher.

If you pull your back together and then extend it out if that makes sense, it keeps your arms on a better plane if that makes sense.

btw that front shot is immense!


----------



## danimal

lol awesome phisique mate! lats are ****in ace shame facially you look pixie esq lol jokes peter pan


----------



## Guest

danimal said:


> lol awesome phisique mate! lats are ****in ace shame facially you look pixie esq lol jokes peter pan


I am a vertically challanged super model get it straight Dan!


----------



## Captain Hero

Con said:


>


Nice pics big lad, very impressive and monsterous back bro! Very well developed. Good luck with your show mate


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

that is better but you can lift your elbows even more and arch your back a bit more.

http://www.krystal.co.uk/scott.mpg

takes ages to load though

tht is my routine, watch how i set up for the back double biceps.

will make a big diff to your back

scott


----------



## Guest

1988-s.leeson said:


> that is better but you can lift your elbows even more and arch your back a bit more.
> 
> http://www.krystal.co.uk/scott.mpg
> 
> takes ages to load though
> 
> tht is my routine, watch how i set up for the back double biceps.
> 
> will make a big diff to your back
> 
> scott


My internet must be fast that loaded up instantly for me.

Looking superb mate well done and good luck in the next contest!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

thanks, should make that a really strong pose for you


----------



## cellaratt

Lookin larger than life brother....With that massive back, comes massive stretch marks is that consealable through tanning or will you be far enough away from the judges for it not to matter ? Also, one of the other pics looked like you had a fat a*s, not phat, but a little cellulite, maybe just me, but will this be a issue or do you have time to fix ?...I haven't seen a show in many years but I imagine it could be a issue.


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Lookin larger than life brother....With that massive back, comes massive stretch marks is that consealable through tanning or will you be far enough away from the judges for it not to matter ? Also, one of the other pics looked like you had a fat a*s, not phat, but a little cellulite, maybe just me, but will this be a issue or do you have time to fix ?...I haven't seen a show in many years but I imagine it could be a issue.


Yeah glutes and legs are still out of shape mate i have 7 weeks until show one and 10 weeks total until show 2 with out a doubt it shall be gone plus i have 15lb to lose until i am in my weight class so i need to have some thing to lose:rolleyes:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i just did my 1st show and my ass came in loads when i dried out, my legs were tight enough, but i have 3 weeks for that.

make 7 weeks is plenty of time to loose 15lbs!

you will be fine, just try and hang on to as much of that mass as poss!


----------



## Guest

1988-s.leeson said:


> i just did my 1st show and my ass came in loads when i dried out, my legs were tight enough, but i have 3 weeks for that.
> 
> make 7 weeks is plenty of time to loose 15lbs!
> 
> you will be fine, just try and hang on to as much of that mass as poss!


Yeah mate i am gaining size not losing it muscle memory from hard training a couple of years back and not drinking every weekend has helped even though i wont lie i had a sip of my gfs "top gun" the other night:rolleyes:


----------



## Big_Dan

what routine you following now mate ? what days are you training ?


----------



## dmcc

Jeez Con, stick some propellors on you and you could fly with that back...


----------



## Tiger81

Looking great big lad

that front shot should be your signature pose, really suits your physique.


----------



## Guest

Big_Dan said:


> what routine you following now mate ? what days are you training ?


Been asked this a few times but thats fine the more responses the better:beer1::lift:

I go pushing muscles then i go legs then the next day pulling muscles then normally its a day off cardio i dont do tons off as it makes me lose too much power so i normally do 500cals on treadmill after training and i have sex 2-3 times per day:withstupi

Diet at the moment to ramp **** up is just over 300p 40f and under 100c for 3 days then i ramp the carbs up to **** like 500grams keep fat as low as possible and slightly reduce protein for 6 or 7 meals of 40-50 grams to 6-7 meals of 30 grams.

Body weight has FINALLY dropped today on low carb day 3 sitting at 204lb thank god for that:axe:


----------



## Guest

Tiger81 said:


> Looking great big lad
> 
> that front shot should be your signature pose, really suits your physique.


Thanks mate being beautiful is hard but some body has to make other people look bad:jerk:


----------



## smithy26

looking big con, alot leaner now good work


----------



## chris88

con ive been following your progress...for first comp, little/no gear at your age is incredible...your 22 right? hats off bro looking sharp...the 15lbs you lose will be fluid also so your size wont change drastically IMO...good work dude...

p.s dont worry bout the arms mate they look sweet and they will grow in time...ive got the same problem...


----------



## Britbb

Looking great con, good combo of size, aesthetics and in good condition aswell.

Your first page says that the comp is on may 10th though???

That gives you 5 weeks mate, not 7? Or are you doing a later show for your first one instead?


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Looking great con, good combo of size, aesthetics and in good condition aswell.
> 
> Your first page says that the comp is on may 10th though???
> 
> That gives you 5 weeks mate, not 7? Or are you doing a later show for your first one instead?


Thanks mate, your looking awesome in your avvy:lift:

Yes i was going to do a show may 10th but its my gfs graduation and she really wants me there so i just do a later show.......there are shows here all the time and none really seem better than the others so why not just do a later one plus i get more time to get in shape:cool:

Also normally i have no problem talking about any thing but being in America i am worried about things like that so i just want to keep it away from being associated with me.

chris i have used gear for a couple of years now i just used to do pling so size didnt matter to me at all i just never go heavy on doses as i dont see the point for me right now also i have tried to prep on as little gear as possible because this show is purely to get used to getting into shape and to get the rebound effect, I want to compete as a heavy weight aka 200-220lb in the coming year or two so i want a very lean base to build upon.

TBH if you compete with gear it should be no concern how much other people use or you use because at the end of the day unnatural is unnatural who cares what the dose is.....for me my concern is health and nothing else thats why i do what i do.

That said there are always risks and there are always conciquences you just have to weigh up risk vs benefit.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## winger

With genetics like that, can I hook you up with my daughter? 

You are really coming along Con!


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> With genetics like that, can I hook you up with my daughter?
> 
> You are really coming along Con!


Sure send her down to south carolina i will knock her up for you


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Sure send her down to south carolina i will knock her up for you


Don't worry about the 18 years of child support.....lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Don't worry about the 18 years of child support.....lol


Act first think later:tongue10:


----------



## Britbb

Hmmm, wen you hit the most muscular mate, come forward more (i mean tilt your back and lower your arms so that you are more towards floor).

This way your thickness on your traps should show more.

You have v good thickness on the traps and your not making the judges see that in the pose the way you currently do it mate.


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> Hmmm, wen you hit the most muscular mate, come forward more (i mean tilt your back and lower your arms so that you are more towards floor).
> 
> This way your thickness on your traps should show more.
> 
> You have v good thickness on the traps and your not making the judges see that in the pose the way you currently do it mate.


True mate, i was just doing that pose for the picture it wasnt meant to be a full most muscular just a poser kind of thing:rolleyes:

What weight are you at the moment big man?

So today i am down to 202lb, i posed for the npc judge and she said i looked great for 7 weeks out and am drying out nicely also shes giving me some sort of directic for the show next week.


----------



## TaintedSoul

You look fcking big Con. Cant imagine what you will look like in a few years. You definately have the genetics and will power to achieve great things in this sport.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## dmcc

The hair is a bit of a distraction... can you tie it back in the next pics?


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> The hair is a bit of a distraction... can you tie it back in the next pics?


Hair and face hair is coming off for the comp mate:beer1:i better look a lot bigger due to it or i will be ****ed off:gun:


----------



## flex 2002

Hey big man Dave here your old training buddy from ul. Excellent work dude some savage gains since you left Ireland. Im glad to see you finally took the plunge into bodybuilding, i seen this guy training at 18 and 19 for powerlifting he was an animal no ****. Hows life treating you dude how are the states. Brian is in san fran at the moment.


----------



## Guest

flex 2002 said:


> Hey big man Dave here your old training buddy from ul. Excellent work dude some savage gains since you left Ireland. Im glad to see you finally took the plunge into bodybuilding, i seen this guy training at 18 and 19 for powerlifting he was an animal no ****. Hows life treating you dude how are the states. Brian is in san fran at the moment.


Dave hows it going mate?!

****ing superb to hear from you!

Yeah i talked to Brian not long ago sounds like hes doing very well!

Things are going well for me mate loving being in the states!

You doing a show soon again you looked savage last time!


----------



## flex 2002

I was crap bro held a tonne water and had some fat  . Im 2 half weeks out from spring classic April 26th so hopefully ill be better this time however i have just been put to shame by your pics. Your condition this far out is superb lats have thickened nicely chest too. .. your really growing into your torso i always knew you had savage potential... ah man the states must be the place to be bro. if i can get the condition you have now on the show day i will be happy lol..... Im at work now just finished 12 hours of **** so ill check in again tommorow ill email some pics to you on comp day... talk tommorrow keep in touch well done bro.....excellent stuff ...


----------



## Guest

flex 2002 said:


> I was crap bro held a tonne water and had some fat  . Im 2 half weeks out from spring classic April 26th so hopefully ill be better this time however i have just been put to shame by your pics. Your condition this far out is superb lats have thickened nicely chest too. .. your really growing into your torso i always knew you had savage potential... ah man the states must be the place to be bro. if i can get the condition you have now on the show day i will be happy lol..... Im at work now just finished 12 hours of **** so ill check in again tommorow ill email some pics to you on comp day... talk tommorrow keep in touch well done bro.....excellent stuff ...


Haha if you say so mate i always thought you looked ace!

Yeah i am slowly but surely growing i actually took most of last year off and just drank and partied but thats all over now.

Looking forward to the pics Dave:beer1:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Yeah i am slowly but surely growing i actually took most of last year off and just drank and partied but thats all over now.


Welcome to wingers world....lol


----------



## Guest

I took a picture for your daughter winger :beer1:


----------



## shauno

lmao looking big con


----------



## winger

I will show her when I get home today.


----------



## EDG301

Con, is this ur (bigger) bruv?? ;-) had to b dun :



 - had to b dun,lol


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> Con, is this ur (bigger) bruv?? ;-) had to b dun :
> 
> 
> 
> - had to b dun,lol


That is funny.


----------



## Guest

NO dick head thats my little brother i am way bigger PMSL

Any ways i am now competing for the gayest hair cut i am not sure Luke may have it but i cant be far behind










And before the hatred starts kiss my **** you ugly ****s 

:tongue10:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

haha fckin classic!


----------



## EDG301

' l'oreal......coz im worth it' , hows diet goin so far then?? U got a plan for the week b4?? diet & training wise?? - btw, i think the hair looks much better (in no gayness terms)


----------



## wogihao

I think its the best prep decision hes made, now he will have the illusion of being much bigger on stage.

didnt look as gay as I first expected. Much better!


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> ' l'oreal......coz im worth it' , hows diet goin so far then?? U got a plan for the week b4?? diet & training wise?? - btw, i think the hair looks much better (in no gayness terms)


Actually mate today has been a big change.

I have increased calories and upped cardio well i am actually doing it now religiously 1 hour prior breaky 1 hour post training and on non training days an extra hour giving me 3 hours per day.

300p 300c 60f in six meals.......why have i upped it well i feel much better this way and i dont want a horrific rebound after the show so i rather have calories higher and do cardio more.

Two weeks out i am going to make thread about what to do for last two weeks but i assume decarb up the water then stop drinking mid day the day prior show then drink wine and take vit c at night also take the diretic i am getting which i think will be aldactone i will just do as the judge advices me.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Think the new haircut suits you mate. What calories you going to intake, or you aiming to intake at the moment.


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Think the new haircut suits you mate. What calories you going to intake, or you aiming to intake at the moment.


3000cals mate and cheers:beer1:


----------



## EDG301

Nice, yeah makes sense. comp i entered b4 i took cupla potassium pills night b4 but really can t remeber why....must of read up on it sumwhere. U heard of it?? sumfin to do wiv sodium/potassium levels....obv. Yep, iv upped cardio 2x 45 mins/am/pm..... Tell us how it goes


----------



## EDG301

btw, why vit c?


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> btw, why vit c?


Its a directic mate i used to use it to drop weight for pling weigh ins.

I dont know about the thing your talking about mate, i am waaaay too simple for stuff like that:cool:


----------



## colt24

Looking really good con,

Sorry about my lack of knowledge, but about the competing whole side of things, Is there prize money? and is there big money in body building when competing at a hight level..

ALSO ABOUT THE WHOLE FAKE TAN?? DOES it matter what color you use ha

sorry again for my lack of knowledge


----------



## Newbie2k8

What's with the countless cans of Diet Coke and an ice cream tub in the background?


----------



## Guest

Newbie2k8 said:


> What's with the countless cans of Diet Coke and an ice cream tub in the background?


Erm.....no comment


----------



## Guest

colt24 said:


> Looking really good con,
> 
> Sorry about my lack of knowledge, but about the competing whole side of things, Is there prize money? and is there big money in body building when competing at a hight level..
> 
> ALSO ABOUT THE WHOLE FAKE TAN?? DOES it matter what color you use ha
> 
> sorry again for my lack of knowledge


No prize money as its not a pro competion and i dont know i use whatever tan my sponser gives me.


----------



## hackskii

Lookin good Con, you look strong.

But can you do me one favor?

Cut back on the lipstick.


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> Nice, yeah makes sense. comp i entered b4 i took cupla potassium pills night b4 but really can t remeber why....must of read up on it sumwhere. U heard of it?? sumfin to do wiv sodium/potassium levels....obv. Yep, iv upped cardio 2x 45 mins/am/pm..... Tell us how it goes


They take it for cramping during a contest.

Con do you have a good job because my daughter needs to be supported...lol


----------



## EDG301

winger said:


> They take it for cramping during a contest.
> 
> Con do you have a good job because my daughter needs to be supported...lol


Ha, yes i remember know......n it didnt ****in work!!!! back dble bi- '**** my calves!!!!'


----------



## wogihao

**** con, put away the icecream and coke, people wont beleve that you need to eat ultra clean to keep the fat off! Then were would we be. :tongue10:


----------



## Newbie2k8

Naughty Con...


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> **** con, put away the icecream and coke, people wont beleve that you need to eat ultra clean to keep the fat off! Then were would we be. :tongue10:


Do as i say dont do as i do :tongue10:

But seriously every thing is coming in nicely, took this right now right after class no pump nothing


----------



## wogihao

You could hang with the open class with that quality.

thats not cock sucking - thats truth!


----------



## cyberheater

Coming together very nicely mate. How are you coping with the hunger?


----------



## Guest

cyberheater said:


> Coming together very nicely mate. How are you coping with the hunger?


I feel insane mate extreemly angry and light headed all the time:gun:

That said i am very happy with my weight i am hanging at 92kg on zero carbs 94kg with a few carbs in me my class is 86kg and under so i am looking to be hard as **** at that weight the glutes and hams are what need to come in now!


----------



## cyberheater

Con said:


> I feel insane mate extreemly angry and light headed all the time:gun:


I thought so. You're doing much better then me in weight loss probably due to the masses of cardio your doing but I'm absolutely sick of walking around feeling hungry all the time. It's mental.

I'm never getting fat again.


----------



## Guest

cyberheater said:


> I thought so. You're doing much better then me in weight loss probably due to the masses of cardio your doing but I'm absolutely sick of walking around feeling hungry all the time. It's mental.
> 
> I'm never getting fat again.


Well i started fat as **** 2 double chins and a big ass fat belly at 105kg i have actually gained some size and shifted a ton of lard during this prep, there is no chance i am ever going over 10% bf again its total bull****!


----------



## cyberheater

Con said:


> Well i started fat as **** 2 double chins and a big ass fat belly at 105kg i have actually gained some size and shifted a ton of lard during this prep, there is no chance i am ever going over 10% bf again its total bull****!


I'm with you on that bud. I've still got a fair way to go but i'm slowly getting there. Anyhow. I've promised the wife a sixpack for the summer hols. I hope to get there a fair bit sooner then that.


----------



## hackskii

Nice pic..................

You have alot of muscle for your age...................

You need to work on the looks some...............lol...............just kidding...............


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Nice pic..................
> 
> You have alot of muscle for your age...................
> 
> You need to work on the looks some...............lol...............just kidding...............


Your always drunk.........

Always making i love this board post.........

Your an old git..........

But the board wouldnt be the same with out you.......thats not a compliment just a fact:tongue10:


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> Your always drunk.........
> 
> Always making i love this board post.........
> 
> Your an old git..........
> 
> But the board wouldnt be the same with out you.......thats not a compliment just a fact:tongue10:


Haaaa haaaa

Just because you want me to be your daddy does'nt mean I am always drunk....

Bitch, I need alcohol cuz you are such a dead lay.........

Damn, wish you moved as much on my crank as you do in the gym....lol

Ok, had a couple so don't get mad at me being feisty.........

Let's just keep this gay stuff between ourselves ok mate?

Anyway, back on topic.....lol

You have some good power lifter size on you.

Your muscle is mature, well actually more mature than you mate.........

Just sayin that you have some good genetics, that is all.

Hell, I got screwed on my genetic profile type thing.....lol......

Anyways mate...................Cheers................


----------



## winger

You two get a room......again...lol

Hey Con, why is your left arm and delt more developed than your right arm and delt? :jerk:

Don't take my word for it, see for yourself!


----------



## Guest

GREAT i have the two geriatric brothers ganging up on me:gun:

Todays pics weight 202.6lb totally decarbed after using bathroom and waking up.


----------



## Guest

Heres me when diet began in jan at 230lb


----------



## Littleluke

wow. You're immence mate. Very impressive. You're starting to really cut up now and I am very impressed. Good job mate!


----------



## Guest

Littleluke said:


> wow. You're immence mate. Very impressive. You're starting to really cut up now and I am very impressed. Good job mate!


THANK YOU very much Luke means a lot coming from you bud:beer1:


----------



## S.James.87

Its all coming together now mate. lookin ace


----------



## greg fear

looking gd mate

and legs are shaping up nicely now


----------



## Marsbar

vey impressive mate .. you should do well. totally agree about staying under 10% off season


----------



## winger

Con said:


> GREAT i have the two geriatric brothers ganging up on me:gun:


That's Mr. Geriatric to you son!


----------



## hackskii

Dude, you are huge and that back is massive.

Oh, also I want to add you have a nice ass


----------



## winger

Ditto that.


----------



## DB

mate i cant get over the development in your back its immense!


----------



## hackskii

I can't get over how mature his muscle looks.

That must be due to being a strenght training guy.

He looks really strong.....

Did I mention he has a nice ASS TOO.....lol....:eek:


----------



## Guest

DB said:


> mate i cant get over the development in your back its immense!


Thats westside training for you mate.:lift:


----------



## Captain Hero

Con did you say you used to powerlift mate? and how long is it till your comp now big lad?


----------



## Guest

Captain Hero said:


> Con did you say you used to powerlift mate? and how long is it till your comp now big lad?


If all goes right my comp is today in 6 weeks the second is today in 9 weeks, if i dont like how i look in 5 weeks i only do the second show.

Yes i used to pl i won the GPC worlds as a teen and the euros as a junior.


----------



## hackskii

I think you are less than 6 weeks myself but I am no pro.

I think you will be spot on in 6 weeks.

You dont have to lose much, and it looks almost like you are getting bigger, that is the nice illusion of things when dieting down.


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> GREAT i have the two geriatric brothers ganging up on me:gun:
> 
> Todays pics weight 202.6lb totally decarbed after using bathroom and waking up.


Legs are coming along nicely. Are Calves lagging? Can't really see in the photo.

You need more symmetry in your boxer shorts though.


----------



## winger

Still got that vacuum in the same spot.....lol


----------



## Guest

If my cock gets any bigger mate it will make my legs look small.....its already a problem....

Calves arent great so yeah we will say they lag

Went out last night and had a cheat meal, today after bathroom and not drinking for 10 hours i am back up to 207lb how fantastic:rolleyes:

I also hurt my foot dancing with my girl at the club that will teach me to try and copy dance videos:withstupi


----------



## winger

Con said:


> I also hurt my foot dancing with my girl at the club that will teach me to try and copy dance videos:withstupi


White boys can't dance.


----------



## brickhoused

looking very impressive and thick mate , keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## smithy26

con any chance of giving us ure normal low carb day diet would be intresting to see how much u eat over the day?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

smithy26 said:


> con any chance of giving us ure normal low carb day diet would be intresting to see how much u eat over the day?


any chance of you giving me your back??


----------



## smithy26

1988-s.leeson said:


> any chance of you giving me your back??


and legs and arms


----------



## justdiscovering

gotta say and its just my opinion but that back if armold in his prime could have put his back into a sidewalk and made an inprint and then you went and put yours in id bet there would'nt be a great diffrence.just my opinion.


----------



## winger

1988-s.leeson said:


> any chance of you giving me your back??





smithy26 said:


> and legs and arms





Con said:


> If my cock gets any bigger mate it will make my legs look small.....its already a problem....


Or the cock.


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> If my cock gets any bigger mate it will make my legs look small.....its already a problem....
> 
> Calves arent great so yeah we will say they lag
> 
> Went out last night and had a cheat meal, today after bathroom and not drinking for 10 hours i am back up to 207lb how fantastic:rolleyes:
> 
> I also hurt my foot dancing with my girl at the club that will teach me to try and copy dance videos:withstupi


Work your posing to try and hide them in that case. But as we know, it's lights out for the other guys once you hit that lat spread.

I'm surprised you don't have this thread on PLUK.... :lift::beer1:


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> I'm surprised you don't have this thread on PLUK.... :lift::beer1:


They dont like me in those parts any more.

Thanks guys, diet is nearlly always like this

propetide shake

10 egg whites , 2 yolks

2.5 talapia fillets

2.5 talapia fillets

propeptide shake

propetide shake

spinach and brocoli thrown in with real food meals with a couple of fish oil tabs and a vitamin pack.

Thats it thats a low carb day.

Then now and again i throw in oats at breaky and some fast carbs after training, then i usually have a mental break down and binge like a lunatic thus i am working on a slightly smarter plan LOL


----------



## Tall

Con said:


> They dont like me in those parts any more.
> 
> Thanks guys, diet is nearlly always like this
> 
> propetide shake
> 
> 10 egg whites , 2 yolks
> 
> 2.5 talapia fillets
> 
> 2.5 talapia fillets
> 
> propeptide shake
> 
> propetide shake
> 
> spinach and brocoli thrown in with real food meals with a couple of fish oil tabs and a vitamin pack.
> 
> Thats it thats a low carb day.
> 
> Then now and again i throw in oats at breaky and some fast carbs after training, then i usually have a mental break down and binge like a lunatic thus i am working on a slightly smarter plan LOL


No one can say you were never honest


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> No one can say you were never honest


Yeah i am not one to lie mate for instance i have been dieting since jan 1st and i am still not ripped ,why? Simply because i dont stick to the diet as well as i should all the time but its a learning experience and i am improving so i am happy.

Many people on pluk **** me off and i then abuse being a mod to make them look stupid:jerk:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Yeah i am not one to lie mate for instance i have been dieting since jan 1st and i am still not ripped ,why? Simply because i dont stick to the diet as well as i should all the time but its a learning experience and i am improving so i am happy.
> 
> Many people on pluk **** me off and i then abuse being a mod to make them look stupid:jerk:


Yes that is a long diet, but if you lost too fast you would loose muscle too. So with that said you are obviously doing something right.


----------



## Guest

Heres a bloated 208lb ass shot just for winger:lift::beer1::jerk:


----------



## BIG GRANT

NICE CON HOW TALL ARE U BUD??


----------



## Guest

BIG GRANT said:


> NICE CON HOW TALL ARE U BUD??


The doctor measured me at 5ft7.5 but i said thats bs and had her write 5ft8:beer1:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Heres a bloated 208lb ass shot just for winger:lift::beer1::jerk:


Thank-you. :jerk:


----------



## Guest

Today diet looked like this.....

m1: 10 egg whites, 2 yolk, banana

m2: propeptide shake

m3: 2.5 talapia fillets, spinach

m4:same as m3

m5: propeptide, banana

m6: lean steak (7 grams fat for 200grams), 2 whole eggs

Cardio, couldnt sleep more than 4 hours last night so i got up at 5am and did a long hike to the 24 hour supermarket this took 2 hours, then 30mins in my walking class:rolleyes: then 25 mins post training.

Training: Legs

Squats(very light due to nearly ripping my quad a few weeks back going to 5 plates) 1 plate 2 plate 3 plate 3.5 plate 10 reps each but every rep was a 3 1 3 tempo

Leg press on a squat leg press(hard to describe but it moves different to a normal leg press) 5 plate 6 plate 7 plate 20 reps each 3 1 3 tempo again

Leg ext again 3 1 3 tempo half stack 25 rep 3/4 stack 20 rep full stack 10 rep

Seated leg curls 6 sets moving 2 notches up until whole stack cant remember reps but it was between 10-20 for them all

Lying leg curl half stack 3 sets of 10 reps

Leg press with top half of feet of platform 3 plates 20 reps very very slow tempo

Seated calve raises 1 plate 20 reps super slow tempo 3 sets

Standing calve raises 200lb 20 reps per set again super slow tempo 3 sets

Seated toe press 3 plates 20 reps per set slow tempo

Weight 205lb so like 93kg.


----------



## Guest

204lb totally decarbed upon waking up.


----------



## greg fear

looking cut well done mate keep it up


----------



## Porky Pie

You shouldn't worry about posting on powerliftinguk Cornelius, you are entitled to a bit of banter as much as the next person. In fact it is a bit more spicey of late - I hardly ever need to stir things up like I used to.

We would all have a laugh at this beauty pageant thing that you've got yourself involved with of course - but at the end of the day, you are only young and you are one of us and its only a matter of time before you put aside the loin cloth and the pro tan and return to the fold.


----------



## wogihao

Porky Pie said:


> You shouldn't worry about posting on powerliftinguk Cornelius, you are entitled to a bit of banter as much as the next person. In fact it is a bit more spicey of late - I hardly ever need to stir things up like I used to.
> 
> We would all have a laugh at this beauty pageant thing that you've got yourself involved with of course - but at the end of the day, you are only young and you are one of us and its only a matter of time before you put aside the loin cloth and the pro tan and return to the fold.


aaaawwwwaa, so nice.


----------



## Guest

Porky as always cheers:beer1:

My weight STILL has not gone under 203lb (92kg) which is very frustrating especially thanks to being on next to no carbs and low fat, that said i am leaning up and getting much more vascular so i suppose i shouldnt complain

Started eod tanning now:lift:

Heres a pic i just took all pics are always with out a pump obviously as that would be stupid. Hopefully you can all see a difference as i am getting worried now with only 5 weeks 2 days to go










FYI i spilt some of my breakfast shake on my pants thats what the wet stain is so STFU lol


----------



## Tall

How come you're on low carb low fat dude?


----------



## hackskii

If you lower the carbs you will have to up the fats. Your body needs either one for fuel.

Protein is the least effecient source of fuel.


----------



## jw007

look in good shape 5 weeks out mate, should be an easy cruise into comp ready condition...

stop worrying... looking awesome


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> How come you're on low carb low fat dude?


I am still a decarbed 12lb over contest weight so i cant afford to be taking in extra cals i do get 30-40 fat and 70c on all besides one day out of 6 where carbs increase.


----------



## hackskii

If you dont take in fat your body will store it.

This is the reason why you eat fats when carbs are low.

This tells the body to use fats.

Using protein as most of your source of food tells the body to use protein for fuel, I would suspect this can leave the body in a catabolic environment once calorie expenditure is not met.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> If you dont take in fat your body will store it.
> 
> This is the reason why you eat fats when carbs are low.
> 
> This tells the body to use fats.
> 
> Using protein as most of your source of food tells the body to use protein for fuel, I would suspect this can leave the body in a catabolic environment once calorie expenditure is not met.
> 
> Just something to think about.


True mate i agree with you and i am not on zero fats i have at least two egg yolks per day i have the saturated fat through steak i have the fish oil i just dont have a ton of it

Trust me mate every thing you and every one else says gets thought over LONG AND HARD!


----------



## winger

Looking better and better. 12lbs in 5 weeks, good luck Con.


----------



## Five-O

Look great mate, lovely shape IMO.


----------



## Guest

Five-O said:


> Look great mate, lovely shape IMO.


Thank you very much Jimmy:lift:

TBH guys unless some thing amazing happens in the next few weeks i will just do the state show which gives me an extra 3 weeks, i am not going to have dieted for 5 months just to stop 3 weeks short.


----------



## greg fear

your looking gd mate

you have nothing to worry about

keep doing what u are doing cos its working


----------



## robdog

Mate your a big lad for sure and you back is just sick, really thick and dense.

Legs are starting to come in now aswell so alls good.

Best of luck mate and i hope you do well in your shows.


----------



## cyberheater

Your looking incredible mate. It must be really frustrating that your not loosing it faster but I guess this is all part of the learning curve for you. I do feel your pain.

Your wings look huge mate. You're going to look fantastic when I all comes together and to be honest, your hard work gives me the inspiration to keep on track on my weight loss program.

Good luck mate.


----------



## cellaratt

Don't worry Con...you still got time and one hell of a support system...you will get to where you have to be in time...If you don't feel your ready for your first show ask the other competeing members before you decide not to do it...I don't know if you will ever think your as good as you need to be...that's just the competive part inside you speaking...tell him to shut the fcuk up and stay focused...Cheers...P.S. Big differance from the first time I saw ya...but you already knew that...


----------



## hackskii

Con, I doubt a couple of yolks, a few fish oils and the fat in your steak will do.

Eat an avacado or something.

Yah, the back looks brutal, and very dense, as dense as wingers mind:eek:


----------



## wogihao

You can get leaner and have greater definition but its a case of if your willing to go down that route mate - you know the risks involved in doing that. I know you want to be freaky on stage. But the thing is you could walk over the majority of the lineup for a local show now...

Anyway you are your own man your make a good choice no doubt ether way.


----------



## nathanlowe

What are your workouts con if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## chris88

con looking awesome mate...remember you have a few lbs to lose of water etc so dont get yourself down!...everythings coming together nicely...one you his those back lat spread and even from the front its all over...

on another note Hacks with regards to fat whats to little or too much? id take a guess that over 100g is too much yeah?


----------



## hackskii

chris88 said:


> con looking awesome mate...remember you have a few lbs to lose of water etc so dont get yourself down!...everythings coming together nicely...one you his those back lat spread and even from the front its all over...
> 
> on another note Hacks with regards to fat whats to little or too much? id take a guess that over 100g is too much yeah?


Well, that actually depends on calorie expendature.

A guy working out that burns 4,000 calories a day would need more than one that only burns 2,500 calories.

I know that fuel sources comes from carbs or fats.

Guys manipulate carbs and fats to promote fat loss.

If someone eats predominatly protein then this tells the body that the primary fuel is protein. The problem I have with that is he has good amounts of protein and when he needs fuel then the body will prioritise protein.

All that extra lean mass can become fuel.

Don't get me wrong he looks great and has massive size.

Just I have seen guys eat brocolli and tuna and they end up looking flat, catabolic and lose size.

Not to mention that if ATP stores are low it is possible to lose muscle, and fullness.

The object is to confuse the body to use fuel from fats, then replace glycogen stores so the workout can be productive.

I am in no way a pre-contest comp guy.

But I do know about nutrition.

I did see something wrong with his game plan and just commented.

If you can force the body to burn fats then the bodies fat stores will become fuel.

If you dont eat fat, the body wont choose fats for fuel.

Fat burns even when sleeping, I would think it would be important to push the body twards burning fat over protein any day, as protein is an inefficient source of fuel.

Metabolically speaking protein burns more cals gram per gram than any other macrobiotic.

Low carb for too long will result in a spike of cortisol and also lower thyroid function.....

So con, if you added in some carbs and cycled them with fats I do believe you will be more impressed.

Again, I am no contest prep guy, just an old fart typing on the computer......


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Yah, the back looks brutal, and very dense, as dense as wingers mind:eek:


I highly doubt that his back is that dense.


----------



## Guest

I think i am going to do the ketogenic diet again hackski it worked well at the begining of the diet.

I have 8 weeks 2 days until the show now that i am giving the earlier one a miss.

300p 100f minimal carbs one refeed meal per week......works for evan centopini when he goes 350 p 150f and look how big that **** is:beer1:

Today

Deadlifts worked up to 6.5 plates for 3 reps

bent rows worked up to 3.5 plates for 8

tbar rows worked up to 225lb for 8 reps

lat pull downs the stack 3 sets


----------



## Britbb

Con said:


> I think i am going to do the ketogenic diet again hackski it worked well at the begining of the diet.
> 
> I have 8 weeks 2 days until the show now that i am giving the earlier one a miss.
> 
> 300p 100f minimal carbs one refeed meal per week......works for evan centopini when he goes 350 p 150f and look how big that **** is:beer1:
> 
> Today
> 
> Deadlifts worked up to 6.5 plates for 3 reps
> 
> bent rows worked up to 3.5 plates for 8
> 
> tbar rows worked up to 225lb for 8 reps
> 
> lat pull downs the stack 3 sets


No mate dont give the earlier show a miss. DO IT!!

You will be in condition mate in 5 weeks time!

Just stick with it and trust me you'll be good to go mate.

Your legs should come in with 5 weeks mate. Some people can have striated legs year round and others they are the last to come into condition. You have enough time and will look really good mate, youll kick yourself if you dont do it.

REMEMBER...Its not about winning the first show, ITS ABOUT WINNING THE BIGGEST AND BEST SHOWS OUT THERE IN THE LONG RUN!

We all want to win, but its irrelavant for you mate, your only 23 years old with nice shape and v good mass, you have time on your side, imagine if you keep training and eating well for a further 7 more years...you could be pro! Competing in pro shows. Lok what happened to scott (hes only 19!) he was being spoonfed by everyone he would win, then he came up against a guy who was in fantastic condition...but its made him stronger, more determined and he will now be trying even harder. The same for myself mate, i dont think im gonna bother entering a first timers contest, i might go straight for the heavyweights because its a massive challenge, chances are i wont win but im gonna do it anyway because its all experience and all valuable for my long term goal

Get the contest out the way, see how youll do (probably very well) and then have a carb up and nail everything for the second one mate.

YOU ARE ON COURSE FOR THE FIRST CONTEST MATE!


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> No mate dont give the earlier show a miss. DO IT!!
> 
> You will be in condition mate in 5 weeks time!
> 
> Just stick with it and trust me you'll be good to go mate.
> 
> Your legs should come in with 5 weeks mate. Some people can have striated legs year round and others they are the last to come into condition. You have enough time and will look really good mate, youll kick yourself if you dont do it.
> 
> REMEMBER...Its not about winning the first show, ITS ABOUT WINNING THE BIGGEST AND BEST SHOWS OUT THERE IN THE LONG RUN!
> 
> We all want to win, but its irrelavant for you mate, your only 23 years old with nice shape and v good mass, you have time on your side, imagine if you keep training and eating well for a further 7 more years...you could be pro! Competing in pro shows. Lok what happened to scott (hes only 19!) he was being spoonfed by everyone he would win, then he came up against a guy who was in fantastic condition...but its made him stronger, more determined and he will now be trying even harder. The same for myself mate, i dont think im gonna bother entering a first timers contest, i might go straight for the heavyweights because its a massive challenge, chances are i wont win but im gonna do it anyway because its all experience and all valuable for my long term goal
> 
> Get the contest out the way, see how youll do (probably very well) and then have a carb up and nail everything for the second one mate.
> 
> YOU ARE ON COURSE FOR THE FIRST CONTEST MATE!


WOW talk about a kick up the **** from the big man:lift:

Tell you what i stay on track and if i look good one week out i will do it

Also i just turned 22 not 23:beer1:

Cheers mate love your posts very insperational!


----------



## Britbb

Con said:


> WOW talk about a kick up the **** from the big man:lift:
> 
> Tell you what i stay on track and if i look good one week out i will do it
> 
> Also i just turned 22 not 23:beer1:
> 
> Cheers mate love your posts very insperational!


EXACTLY, more reason to do the show mate! Your only 22!!!

See what your like 2 weeks out mate, infact come 2 weeks out post your pix up and we will assess how you are, try get some from the back aswell mate (full body of course, not just upper body).

I rekon by the time of that first show youll be in good enough condition mate. Of course you dont want to compete if your not in your best shape, but your own perception will be different from how others see you.

Id say you were on track though.


----------



## Guest

Training is going well strenght is still high and body fat is reducing, weight is still around 205lb but that doesnt concern me as i am hardening up.

Will update with pictures in a week or so when noticable changes are evident.


----------



## Guest




----------



## winger

Con I must say you are really shaping up well.

You look fantastic.


----------



## wogihao

Finaly legs are catching up with the upperbody! Back still looks good, your chest arms are tightening up a fair bit.

Good work!


----------



## _GM_

looking very lean

id agree with brit and do both shows

the first one can be a trial run, then come the next you will know what to expect....


----------



## Guest




----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Con, seriously I have said this before. Every time you put up new pics you can see the improvement. You really can. I am impressed mate, from your starting pics, all your progress pics you have come so far mate. I really hope you do well at your comps. You deserve it. It will be great expirience and the only way you are going is to the top mate :beer1:


----------



## MXD

Looking very good! Legs are getting there too.

are you left handed?


----------



## clarkey

Not commented on your thread before Con but have been following it, I have to say mate your coming in very nicely and looking very good and as others have said you have made improvements with every set of pictures. well done.


----------



## Guest

Yetiman mate as always thank you:beer1:

Mxd i am right handed for writing but my left is dominant size and power wise.

Thank you Clarkey.

Eyes are on the prize i have just under 8 weeks left i will not do the earlier show no way in hell i am not going to be ready.

What would my body fat % guess be?

Sitting at 202lb decarbed today will be under 190lb on stage.

Cool shirt or what?










FYI those are diet root beer bottles not actual beer PMSL

A big thing i have learnt from this diet is the body doesnt need nearlly as much protein as i used to think i used to nearlly always go over 400grams but all diet its been 300-320 grams per day and real focus on good carbs primarly oats and good fat primarly natural organic peanut butter.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Yetiman mate as always thank you:beer1:
> 
> Mxd i am right handed for writing but my left is dominant size and power wise.
> 
> Thank you Clarkey.
> 
> Eyes are on the prize i have just under 8 weeks left i will not do the earlier show no way in hell i am not going to be ready.
> 
> What would my body fat % guess be?
> 
> Sitting at 202lb decarbed today will be under 190lb on stage.


Lol the lack of carbs have gone to your brain asking on a internet message board for a visual assesment of bodyfat...

I myself think that your recent shots put you at a touch above a cover magazine guy for somthing like mens health so I meen it depends how freaky you want to get for the contest but 190lbs for you is going to be ripped to the bone I think.

About the pics, your legs have made a great leap forward in condition. Your looking quite full compaired to last time. Obviously the diet is working!


----------



## Kezz

Shaping up nicely con mate, you have a good looking body *said in a non gay way!!*


----------



## dmcc

Con mate, you have a good body, said in a totally gay way


----------



## hackskii

Look on the stand behind him, beer bottles, red bull, some vitamins, some jerkin lotion too.

Now you can make my top 10 list with a case of condoms there.


----------



## dmcc

Is he a college student or a porn baron? I'm starting to wonder if you can "view things" on something like www.con-cam-xxx.com....


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Look on the stand behind him, beer bottles, red bull, some vitamins, some jerkin lotion too.
> 
> Now you can make my top 10 list with a case of condoms there.


Not jerked off in months, the lotion is used prior sex with gf as shes extreemly tight and i was actually getting sore as **** with out it.


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> Not jerked off in months, the lotion is used prior sex with gf as shes extreemly tight and i was actually getting sore as **** with out it.


psst its her belly button.... 

Ah quit complaining at least you dont have the usual issue of throwing a sausage down a lift shaft.


----------



## mrbez

Or tossing a sausage in a wheelie bin! Like I had last Saturday! :-/


----------



## Five-O

Dialling in very well mate, looking great Con.

Still strong too.

Impressive mate.


----------



## winger

Looking very nice and that was only 1 lb since your last pic. Good job Con.

What is up with the pee on your shorts....lol


----------



## chrisj22

LMAO @ Winger - I thought exactly the same thing!

Con; you look tremendous mate. That back is seriously amazing. You'll do well mate.

Good job.


----------



## winger

Next time put the wet spot closer to your knee, that's what I do..:cool:


----------



## hackskii

Oh hell winger, you are a funny man............con, next pic you need to put a case of condoms nest to you.....I will give you reps for life.

And by the way, Daddy Hackskii says to you, no to non condom intercource. If you take anything from me, nix the kid potential...........................

Hey, listen up Junior.........NO KIDS...............................

Bang all the American chicks you want, good for you...........................Do not knock them up.....................Trust me bro...................

Anyway, I think you have an awesome bod, genetics are great.......................

Don't let this all go to your head mate.................K?????????????

Pasty smash as you can.........................More power to you mate.................lol


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Oh hell winger, you are a funny man............con, next pic you need to put a case of condoms nest to you.....I will give you reps for life.
> 
> And by the way, Daddy Hackskii says to you, no to non condom intercource. If you take anything from me, nix the kid potential...........................
> 
> Hey, listen up Junior.........NO KIDS...............................
> 
> Bang all the American chicks you want, good for you...........................Do not knock them up.....................Trust me bro...................
> 
> Anyway, I think you have an awesome bod, genetics are great.......................
> 
> Don't let this all go to your head mate.................K?????????????
> 
> Pasty smash as you can.........................More power to you mate.................lol


Been drinking by any chance mate LOL:beer1:

Yeah guys i noticed the wet spot ****, cum, protein shake i dont know what it is and i dont really care its a progress pic stop staring at my package!

Lol thanks guys!


----------



## hackskii

Ok, nailed me on the drinkin thin..................lol

Oh kay man, nice wet spot, package might need some HCG, but other than that, you are one hot superman...............If I was gay, or a chick, id be all over you like a cheap suit...............

Ok, all seriousness aside, lol, yah, had a couple of few........lol

Where is your comp?

I can probably go to it depending..............

Hey big guy, give me the place and date, I will see if me and winger can go..........

I would like that......

Maybe I could take a few pics......??????????

Just do me a favor, make sure you dont have any pee pee stains on your shorts prior to the comp...............???????????????...................OK??????????????????

After all, I want you to do the board proud in an American contest.......

I also don't need a passport.......lol....................


----------



## winger

Con said:


> stop staring at my package!


I think I have eye strain just looking for it. 

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## Captain Hero

Youve got one hell of a physique Con, coming along very well, can see some noticeable fat loss around your midsection mate.


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> Ok, nailed me on the drinkin thin..................lol
> 
> Oh kay man, nice wet spot, package might need some HCG, but other than that, you are one hot superman...............If I was gay, or a chick, id be all over you like a cheap suit...............
> 
> Ok, all seriousness aside, lol, yah, had a couple of few........lol
> 
> Where is your comp?
> 
> I can probably go to it depending..............
> 
> Hey big guy, give me the place and date, I will see if me and winger can go..........
> 
> * I would like that......*
> 
> *
> Maybe I could take a few pics......??????????*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Just do me a favor, make sure you dont have any pee pee stains on your shorts prior to the comp...............???????????????.............* ......OK??????????????????
> 
> After all, I want you to do the board proud in an American contest.......
> 
> I also don't need a passport.......lol....................


ROFL  Hey Scott, wheres the love been recently!? I havent seen an "I love this board" thread in like a couple of weeks now


----------



## greg fear

looking gd con well done mate

i think u are silly not to do the earlier show and u keep putting yourself dwn im sure u wld do fine in it but each to his own

but what u got to remember when u have the tan on and the lighting

u are also goin to look alot better

i wld def do the earlier show aswell mate but its up to you


----------



## Guest

greg fear said:


> looking gd con well done mate
> 
> i think u are silly not to do the earlier show and u keep putting yourself dwn im sure u wld do fine in it but each to his own
> 
> but what u got to remember when u have the tan on and the lighting
> 
> u are also goin to look alot better
> 
> i wld def do the earlier show aswell mate but its up to you


Cheers mate but i have a very strong sense of pride so unless i am in shape and i mean properly in shape i wont be stepping on stage.


----------



## shorty

look ace matey!!.... questions.... what animal pak do you have on your table???

if its the cuts... how do you rate it as a fat loss sup?

cheers bud


----------



## Guest

shorty said:


> look ace matey!!.... questions.... what animal pak do you have on your table???
> 
> if its the cuts... how do you rate it as a fat loss sup?
> 
> cheers bud


Nah its the animal pack the vitamins, i have used cuts before and it dehydrated me too much.

My fat loss stack is 5mg yohimbine twice per day and caffine as i need it through out the day.


----------



## _GM_

looking ace mate!

you like your super man stuff

im amazed at how small your waist is


----------



## Guest

_GM_ said:


> looking ace mate!
> 
> you like your super man stuff
> 
> im amazed at how small your waist is


Cheers mate and yes i love my superman stuff (under wear, hat, shirts, tattoo).

After thinking what hackski was saying about raising fats i did in fact do that and totally eliminated carbs following the Dave P plan again which is very similar to what i have done all the time only cutting out a few carbs and upping fat.

x2 2.5 talapia fillets, spinach, 10 grams fish oil

x2 whey isolate, 32 grams peanut butter

x2 10 egg whites 4 yolks

I have been hating the talapia so i often just have that once and eggs 3 times.

Power is high still repping out 6 plates on the deadlift and 3 plate on incline bench weight HOPEFULLY will drop soon as its not wanting to go under 202lb (92kg) even fully decarbed.

Cardio is 1000cals done per day split into two sessions either cross trainer or incline treadmill.

Suppluments: 5mg yombine twice per day, animal pack, caffine as needed but will reduce too make sure i dont go catabolic, plasmajet from gaspari....i cant say enough about this stuff its great after about 15 mins of taking it all the viens start expanding and i feel great in the gym that said i take double what is recommended and its expensive but seeing that i get it for free from my shop sponser i love it:lift:

My attitude is good i love the compliments i get all day long as far as the show goes i know i have some good body parts such as back and mid section but this is purely a trial and mainly a massive prime for the gains i intend to make in the next year i intend to add a massive amount of size by the time i am 23 and totally change how i look.


----------



## Guest

con mate, been following this thread for a while without saying much, and just want to say ur looking awesome mate smash the last few weeks n good luck!


----------



## Guest

little_man said:


> con mate, been following this thread for a while without saying much, and just want to say ur looking awesome mate smash the last few weeks n good luck!


Bloody appreciated mate:beer1: i am amazed at how much making this log has helped at first i was a bit aprehensive thinking what if every one says ah **** off you look like **** add some size first this kind of thing but i have to say all the positive comments true or not have helped me greatly


----------



## Guest

Todays training:

am cardio

600cals cross trainer.

pm chest and delts

incline bench 315lb 4 reps drop 225lb 6 more reps

Machine fly the stack which is 200lb +45lb attached 9 reps then drop 200lb 6 reps drop 150lb 6 reps drop 100lb 5 reps

Cable flys not sure the weight but it was 4 drops total

db side laterals 30lb 21 reps drop 25lb 8 reps 20lb 8 reps 15lb 5 reps

machine press 270lb 5 reps drop 180lb 6 reps drop 90lb 6 reps

then 400cals on tread mill

Deffo havent lost any strenght yet.


----------



## winger

Con, you are one of the few genetic elite. It looks like you have covered all your bases and it shows.

One thing I did/do notice is even while dieting you seem like your putting on muscle. Don't be so hard on yourself, I really do think you are headed in the right direction.

I watch and read almost all the journals and I am amazed at your progress. I also like the way you are so hard on yourself....lol Sorry for the laugh. I even show my wife your pics.

You look really good and keep up what ever your doing and don't get hung up on the numbers on the scale, cause the pics and the mirror tell all!


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Deffo havent lost any strenght yet.


Maybe you are Superman!


----------



## shorty

winger said:


> You look really good and keep up what ever your doing and don't get hung up on the numbers on the scale, cause the pics and the mirror tell all!


yep i agree with this too... NOW GET YOUR A$$ ON STAGE!!! lol!!!


----------



## Newbie2k8

Your back scares me...


----------



## rightyho

Spot-on shape. Good luck mate. Genetics seem good.


----------



## shauno

your pics are very motivating.

looking at your pics makes me want to train harder mate, they really do. all the best mate and fwiw if you dont feel 100% confident i wouldnt get on stage as itll probably show


----------



## Guest

shauno said:


> your pics are very motivating.
> 
> looking at your pics makes me want to train harder mate, they really do. all the best mate and fwiw if you dont feel 100% confident i wouldnt get on stage as itll probably show


Thank you mate thats a great compliment.

As far as updates i am working VERY hard i am very tired and very hungry life isnt so much fun any more, i will update with pictures and more info once i am happy with my changes.

Weight 201.6lb this morning totally decarbed its improving but seeing that i am on about 1700cals no carbs and doing roughly 4 hours of walking per day i should hope so.

I am trying to dial it in for the may 24th show i am sick of dieting and tbh i couldnt give a **** about the competition this is all a prep for the gains i wont to make over the next year the body is more anabolic lean and i intend to keep it pretty lean with a structured diet post show.

I will be making an offseason journal which will be a lot more interesting than this one.


----------



## cyberheater

Con said:


> and doing roughly 4 hours of walking per day


4 hours of walking a day! Just wow. Total dedication. You must feel like your on a train.

Keep going Con. We're supporting you all the way mate.


----------



## cellaratt

Sacrofise for the greater good always goes unnoticed...your day on the stage will stay with you for a lifetime....suck it up and stay focused....your doing great....


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Sacrofise for the greater good always goes unnoticed...your day on the stage will stay with you for a lifetime....suck it up and stay focused....your doing great....


I think i will look at this poorly spelled post several times in the next few weeks brother, as its hard i KNOW i have tons of work to do but the gf and training partner looked up pictures of the class i am entering and they are like man you look better than that now stop stressing but i know i cant so i keep going!

Oh yeah and to prove my long standing point about competion being much higher in England to USA look at the novice winners in the show i am going to do and this was a huuuuge class with about 15 people and these were the best....


----------



## cellaratt

Than you got nothing to worry about...stress leads to early heart attacks...my son was using me as a jungle gym making it hard to spell...


----------



## chris88

Con mate...i can understand how yoru getting over all the dieting..its been a long time coming for ya...but your almost there and once you do your shows fully lean and shredded you will be able to better pick your weak points to work on...but honestly you have done an excellent job at packing on muscle while losing the weight so definite props for that....looking forward to see some pics 1-2 weeks out...

good on ya mate  and dont get shin splints from walking to much ahah


----------



## EDG301

Con , progress is lookin really good!!! keep ya head down n jus focus on that 1st place buddie!!! Quick 1 tho, i swear my x trainer calorie counter is f*ckd @ my gym!! How long does it take u to burn 600cals?? i burnt off 185 cals in like 30 mins.... n i was bl**dy goin for it. Keep at it bud


----------



## wogihao

Con said:


> I think i will look at this poorly spelled post several times in the next few weeks brother, as its hard i KNOW i have tons of work to do but the gf and training partner looked up pictures of the class i am entering and they are like man you look better than that now stop stressing but i know i cant so i keep going!
> 
> Oh yeah and to prove my long standing point about competion being much higher in England to USA look at the novice winners in the show i am going to do and this was a huuuuge class with about 15 people and these were the best....


Hummm its weird that they are so few good competiors in the amature local shows. You would have thought with all the wonderfull suplements/training places avaible in the USA they would be great...


----------



## EDG301

Give em SOME credit guys, most of them are prbably not on the gear, the bloke on the left especially!!


----------



## EDG301

****, sorry read it wrong, thort they were juniors, but still.....


----------



## wogihao

dan ellis said:


> ****, sorry read it wrong, thort they were juniors, but still.....


You think that was bad you should have seen the first show he was going to do...


----------



## Marsbar

I doubt there will be many who have the same mass and quality to their physique that Con does.


----------



## wogihao

Marsbar said:


> I doubt there will be many who have the same mass and quality to their physique that Con does.


Thats what I keep saying to him but hes looking to get Munzer like freaky.


----------



## Guest

wogihao said:


> Thats what I keep saying to him but hes looking to get Munzer like freaky.


PMSL good one wogi:rolleyes: no actually i just want my legs to be lean and cut with good deffinition like my back has.

Yesterday i had a couple of things i shouldnt have had like an ice coffee and a beef sandwich but hopefully the 8! hours of walking i did with my gf will have burnt that off(shes trying to get to 120lb she was 220lb last year and is 145lb now so she is always up for all day hikes:beer1.

Training is great because i have stopped doing it....well technically not true but i have dropped it and will keep it at 3 days for the unforseeable future mon wed fri legs push pull system like i have always used with very advanced intense training techniques fashioned from DC and mike menzter readings, why be in the gym more than i have to be?! There are far better things to do like nail my gf which i hardly can manage when i train more often!


----------



## winger

I love H.I.T. training. Why beat the hell out of one exercise and fail at the next? Aren't all the exercises important?

Post up some pics Con!  My wife needs something to masturbate too!


----------



## Guest

Training is going very well but past week has been very ****ing stressfull with final exams and moving appartments so i upped my cals just enough to make it through the day aka added in roughly 200-300 carbs and my weight is now 211lb post morning bathroom and shower:rolleyes: no fatter just holding a bit of water still have 6 weeks and i am happy with how i look

Thankfully on sunday i am going to be settled in with a proper kitchen(i have only had a hob, george forman and a frying pan with rice cooker for past 18 months) and i intend to be coming in perfect for the show.

Not sure if i can make the 190lb class and tbh i dont care i will just do the over 190lb if i dont make it.

Pictures in one week when considerable changes will be seen thats a promise:beer1:


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Not sure if i can make the 190lb class and tbh i dont care i will just do the over 190lb if i dont make it.
> 
> Pictures in one week when considerable changes will be seen thats a promise:beer1:


Now your talking. I think most of the people that have read your journal feel the same way.

You look very well put together and should have no problem doing very well in your contest son.


----------



## wogihao

Exelent decision, I hear rumours that the girls on campus are saying the od "god damm..." seeing you in the tank top. So your mini reconstitution seems to have done you the world of good, Dont sweat the small men and do the heavyer class, your still do well dont fight what your body wants you to compete at. your constantly yo-yoing between the low 200s and 210ish so I dont recon without some serious karen carpenter stylee dieting your going to get anywhere near 190lbs.

Why compete with a smaller package than what you can bring to the stage sucessfully - your not looking for easy trophies ect.


----------



## Clydefrog

"Karen Carpenter"


----------



## dmcc

Is Con old enough to know who Karen Carpenter is without resorting to Google?


----------



## wogihao

dmcc said:


> Is Con old enough to know who Karen Carpenter is without resorting to Google?


Had not thought about this, perhaps some people dont know the carpenters..


----------



## dmcc

Well in this modern world, perhaps we could say "John Prescott-style dieting"!


----------



## wogihao

dmcc said:


> Well in this modern world, perhaps we could say "John Prescott-style dieting"!


Ah yes but its not fair because Karen Carpenter had talent and was loved by milions all over the world. (cant tell im a big Carpenters fan lol).


----------



## EDG301

Back to the point guys!!! Con, how are things?? How far away is the show again?? Must be starting to see a noticeable difference now?? any pics dude? Ope alls well bud!


----------



## chris88

hey con do you rate gaspari products?? i know you like plasma jet but have you used super pump or size on??...right now im sitting on about 15% BF...is that too high to get any good use out of them??

hope everything is going well.


----------



## wogihao

From what I can gather hes doing his finals for this year, so probably busy studying.


----------



## Guest

chris88 said:


> hey con do you rate gaspari products?? i know you like plasma jet but have you used super pump or size on??...right now im sitting on about 15% BF...is that too high to get any good use out of them??
> 
> hope everything is going well.


Yes i rate superpump very highly it gives me energy and a great blood flow during work outs. I have not tried size on.

Yes wogi is right i have had finals all week and moved appartments just got internet right now.

Just over 5 weeks until the show the main difference is i have got a lot more vascular and legs are improving i shall get pics up soon.


----------



## winger

Bump for more pics.


----------



## _GM_

hey con

hows things mate?

my p.c is dying, hence not on here or msn much, i know you have missed me


----------



## cellaratt

where are the fcuking update pic's you bitch...


----------



## shorty

cellaratt said:


> where are the fcuking update pic's you bitch...


PMSL.... :nono: say please...


----------



## colt24

CON  how much water have you been drinking while on SUPER-PUMP?

MANY THANKS


----------



## wogihao

cellaratt said:


> where are the fcuking update pic's you bitch...












 you sound like Herbert!


----------



## cellaratt

Funny ****^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^really lol


----------



## wogihao




----------



## winger

That's funny wogi, let's have some fun with this.


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## smithy26

there u go


----------



## winger

I don't think I have ever laughed so hard in my life. It's like the DaPs thread in a way...lol


----------



## wogihao




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## hackskii

lol


----------



## shorty

Con is hard at work!


----------



## smithy26

lol


----------



## Iron19

Lmao well funny:laugh:


----------



## scofield

you guys are a bunch of cards! Seriously, I hope Con is making progress...


----------



## wogihao

scofield said:


> you guys are a bunch of cards! Seriously, I hope Con is making progress...


----------



## Magic Torch

Still waiting....


----------



## wogihao




----------



## Longshanks

:laugh:


----------



## winger

Bump for the Conavich.


----------



## Retep

I spent 3 hours yesterday reading this thread from start to finish. Very inspirational Con. respect to you for all your hard work.

looking foward to your update.


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## Guest

Well i have decided against doing the show i personally dont think i am big enough and until i am happy with how i look i dont intend on doing a show.

Thank you for following this log hopefully my transformation (losing around 30lb of fat and gaining some size) was an interesting read.

I personally have learnt a lot about how to diet what to do and what not to do and if i ever find my self in a position where i am big enough to do a show i will be in a much better position to diet down.

I will not be posting much for the next few months as i am very busy with other obligations but i shall have a daily view of the board all the same to watch all your progressions:thumbup1:

Heres me today at 100kg or 220lb


----------



## donggle

no offence intended mate but i think that's a silly decision, but i respect it non the less. you look brilliant. you should continue to diet for a few weeks and do a later date, you defo big enough.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Con you know I always back you mate. You have come a long long way mate, I am impressed and for me you are a great inspiration. I have no doubt you would win your show hands down if you entered it. At the end of the day you have to do what you feel is right. If you do not feel you are ready to the show, this may effect you on the day and people may pick up on it (judges) you are young mate with plenty of years ahead of you.

Like you said you have learnt a lot and you look amazing Con.

All the best mate with the up and coming in real life over the next few months. You will make the right decision for you mate.

Chin up least you got no ****/cum on your shorts this photo shoot!


----------



## cellaratt

Bummer...all talk, no action...Didn't see that coming...to bad Con, you got what everyone dreams of but I hope this is only a temporary set back for ya...?


----------



## winger

Weather you did the contest or not you look amazing to say the least.

Good job Con.


----------



## wogihao

Ah well it took courage to come back and say that, the weight of people expetation is heavy on your shoulders I think.

The knoledge and understanding of your body that you have now will go a long way to tell you how to structure your prep next time and with the rebound your going to get your bound to be hitting 250lbs maby 260lbs...

You have encredible potential I think from the pictures your going to do very well next year when you nail the prep and are 20lbs heavyer. all the best!

:beer:


----------



## chrisj22

Silly decision IMO. You look awesome, mate.

I do, however, respect your opinion.


----------



## hackskii

You do look good, now go pick up your clothes on the floor.

Chicks like clean houses......lol

They also like muscles and Brit accents too...................


----------



## jjb1

what is this thing with size, i know light guys that blow the bigger guys away with a good body and turn it in well on the day

you have a great physique with plenty muscle con, with no injurys and health problems i know of i think to its a silly thing to drop out bro


----------



## diaita

No matter what your disition was, you've come a long way with great results,gotta respect that m8


----------



## thestudbeast

I can understand his decision, not that he is not big enough but that he wants to come in at a top level. It would be a shame if you didn't give it another go though, once all other commitments are out of the way.


----------



## smithy26

u need to do what u feel is best mate, i personally think ure be fine , but all the best any way


----------



## Lost Soul

All the best for future comps mate

You have the physique but if you ae not happy that will come across on stage and hinder the overall 'package' so when you are mentally ready you will certainly be physically ready

good physique


----------



## bobby chariot

wogihao said:


> Ah well it took courage to come back and say that, the weight of people expetation is heavy on your shoulders I think.
> 
> The knoledge and understanding of your body that you have now will go a long way to tell you how to structure your prep next time and with the rebound your going to get your bound to be hitting 250lbs maby 260lbs...
> 
> You have encredible potential I think from the pictures your going to do very well next year when you nail the prep and are 20lbs heavyer. all the best!
> 
> :beer:


Agreed. You got balls for doing your own thinking mate. Whatever you feel's best for you bud - we are behind you :cool2:

Best wishes,

bobby


----------



## miles2345

come on mate, its too much work for to drop out. Dont take this the wrong way but i'd rather be honest, you have done well to diet but unless you get on stage, its just not seeing it through and not coping with the head **** towards the end. You look good, still got a bit to go, but you need to start somewhere mate, besides see the diet to the end and compete you'll get the best rebounds. What someone said about being guarenteed to win is rubbish thats something that doesnt happen in this sport but its about being the best you can be at the time, given what you have right now. I hope you can get back on track and see it though you should feel proud of stepping on stage at all because 90% of people say they will but dont, it seems a big waste to let yourself drop into that category given your hard work. Anyway if you made your decision then good luck with whatever else it is you are doing and hope you dont leave it to long before you get back into it


----------



## winger

I have to agree. It's all about personal gains and fcuk everybody else. :thumbup1:

Now post up more pics princess.


----------



## chris jenkins

Get down to the Europa Cornelius and deadlift, its in your blood.


----------



## greg fear

all the best con whatever you decide to do

you have come along way


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best for the future, sad to see you drop out.

At this stage of your bodybuilding show 'career' or whatever its more about the experiance of dieting down, show prep, experiancing being on stage and getting the cherry popped so that next time you'll nail it.

Not many people walk on stage 1st time and win and even if they do its because they have been locked in a gym for years on end lol

dont take this harshly but i learnt this all the time i was competing in martial arts

winners never quit, quitters never win

winning experiance is the main prize for your first show IMO, dont throw in the towel


----------



## Guest

:laugh:I have no idea why this thread is still going i havent been dieting for a long time. I am 235lb as of today so 30lb heavier than when i ended my diet....










Tbh i am very happy with my result as i am much leaner this time round at this weight and bodybuilding for me is all about looking different to other people the plastic trophy that may or may not be won is pretty low on the scale of my goals you could say i am one of those guys who likes to look big on the street :lol:


----------



## mrbez

Your so big you even ripped your boxers!


----------



## mrbez

Or did the bird in the back do that?


----------



## chris jenkins

What the **** have you been eating? I still say powerlifting only at a heavyer weight class. Keep the physique though!!!!!!!

Your bench will be better at that weight aswel as your squat...............


----------



## wogihao

Swiss Tony did compete in powerlifting, I dont think it was the fear of compitition that put him off bodybulding - he just moved the goal posts.

I think its been a good experence for him - hes done very well of the rebound from the contest diet, in that sence it was deffo worth the effort. Hes in a great postion for next year. Added to that the experence of going through the prep - he has learned alot of things that he can aply and smoke the prep in 2009.

:beer:


----------



## chrismac

Con - it has to be said you are a big fecker!!!! 

As I understand it - all natty too?

Outstanding mate.


----------



## wogihao

Everybodys natural Chirs :whistling: - hes in the states so he cant elaborate on that.:laugh:


----------



## chrismac

Indeed we are Wogi!

God luck Con in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Guest

chris jenkins said:


> What the **** have you been eating? .......


6-7000cals per day Chris first protein then good fats and then whatever the **** i can get down my throat:lol:

Nah mate i will leave the powerlifting to you:thumbup1: tbh building muscle has always mattered more than being strong i guess you can call me vain:rolleyes:

@Chris natty shows arent my thing but if they were i think i would be a pretty damn big natty competitor:tongue:


----------



## ba baracuss

wogihao said:


> *Swiss Tony* did compete in powerlifting, I dont think it was the fear of compitition that put him off bodybulding - he just moved the goal posts.
> 
> I think its been a good experence for him - hes done very well of the rebound from the contest diet, in that sence it was deffo worth the effort. Hes in a great postion for next year. Added to that the experence of going through the prep - he has learned alot of things that he can aply and smoke the prep in 2009.
> 
> :beer:


Lolzers!


----------



## chris jenkins

Con said:


> 6-7000cals per day Chris first protein then good fats and then whatever the **** i can get down my throat:lol:
> 
> Nah mate i will leave the powerlifting to you:thumbup1: tbh building muscle has always mattered more than being strong i guess you can call me vain:rolleyes:
> 
> @Chris natty shows arent my thing but if they were i think i would be a pretty damn big natty competitor:tongue:


Nothing wrong with that, best of luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Big_Dan

wogihao said:


>


lmao


----------



## cellaratt

Con, loving the new avatar...What have you been up to since school's let out...?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Con, loving the new avatar...What have you been up to since school's let out...?


 :laugh:Manson actually sent me the picture i thought it was cool:thumb:

Since school has let out my brother has been here and we have been training hard. I was living with my gf up until today when every thing changed. She had to move back home because her parents constant begging and crying finally made her cave:rolleyes: So now i have a choice either ditch this school move where she is in the back end of no where in fact its 10 mins away from where deliverance was filmed (the river) so you can imagine what a small place it is! Then hopefully get into a new school in the spring as its too late for fall classes and in the mean time do a pt course at home OR i just give up on her and move on, which isnt what i want to do but i have 12 days (until my brother goes home). Its a hard choice because i will lose out on a few k due to me still having to pay rent where i am until next summer also being behind in school but at the same time i deffo love her so i think i will probably go.

My biggest worry is if i go there live there for a couple of years and would still be with her and then be ready to leave and her parents guilting her not to go and by that stage i could have a child or some thing so i could be royally screwed.

Any ways how about you mate?

I am glad you made the post when i saw some one had posted in my thread i though "oh here we go again some one telling me i made a mistake by not carrying through with the prep":laugh: :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Con, do you want to hook up with the chick to maintein residency?

Or do you love her?

Hell, we can do a gay marrage thing if you want to stay in the states.

But to consecrate the marrage, you have to be on the bottom......lol

On second thought, I think I will stick to chicks...........


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> tbh building muscle has always mattered more than being strong i guess you can call me vain:rolleyes:
> 
> You already have your answer...with vanity comes the necessity for one's self-love, which takes time and time for yourself is time you can't spend with her and she probably won't like that when you move to her small town america where she will have a ton of friends and god forbid you don't like one of them ...where you gonna have to run to, you won't know anybody she doesn't know...so you will just end up leaving puttiing you a yr behind in school...She made the decision not you...You are way to selfish of a person to have to bow down to your girlfriends wishes. You went to school there for a reason...Stick it out till your done with school and if you too bump into one another later in life see what it has to offer than...Trust me youngin waste a couple of yrs on a girl you might love and those years don't come back...Cheers


----------



## winger

Con, you are way too young to get hitched. There are so many fish in the sea at your age why get attached? :confused1:

I am sure you love her dearly, but then again, when I was your age I had puppy love too....lol.

Don't follow the girl, stay focused on your school and you will always be better off.


----------



## winger

I just repped the sh1t out of you Cellaratt! :thumbup1:


----------



## flex 2002

Hey con bro dave here dude im sorry to see you didnt compete i was really looking forward to seeing your pics you suck dude ha ha just kidding.... I competed in April 26th placed 2nd feel hard done but hey ill trod on. Dude your def big enough get that **** out your head you look great hope you get round to it some day man. pop me on a pm with your mail address ill send you some pics.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the replies guys.

I believe I have found a smart plan to cover my self yet still be with her.

I am going to stay in my current school take classes over tuesday wednesday and thursday and at this times i shall live with my room mate in the place i have paid for and then friday - monday i will go and be with her which is a 3 hour drive which is fine to do 2 times per week in total.

So if it doesnt work out between us oh well i gave it a try but i am not screwed school wise and if does all the better then

flex send any pics to [email protected] i would love to have a look:beer:


----------



## donggle

the way i see the above about your personal situation (and by no means do you have to take on board what i say; it doesn't really concern me, but i will add my opinion) is that you only went over there to study. by being there you met a girl who you wouldn't of met if not through school. so to me, school would be more important, if you and the girl really feel so strongly for eachother, can you not wait?

**edit, i didn't see your reply before i posted this, that's with not refreshing, i went to make food.


----------



## hackskii

I think in the States we have a diffrent perspective than the lads in the UK.

Over here it is common to sleep with many chicks in the quest to find the one.

I think over in the UK it is geared more to be tied down with one mate (chicks), and stick with her.

But in the States it is common to want to be single and play around.

I am surprised some of this attiude has not rubbed off on you con.

I was a player up into my 40's.

Not that this is a good thing, but I am not a player anymore, I am settling down during my mid life crisis.....lol

The way I see it, you are not married, she is moving away, and while the cat is away the mice will play....


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I think in the States we have a diffrent perspective than the lads in the UK.
> 
> Over here it is common to sleep with many chicks in the quest to find the one.
> 
> I think over in the UK it is geared more to be tied down with one mate (chicks), and stick with her.
> 
> But in the States it is common to want to be single and play around.
> 
> I am surprised some of this attiude has not rubbed off on you con.
> 
> I was a player up into my 40's.
> 
> Not that this is a good thing, but I am not a player anymore, I am settling down during my mid life crisis.....lol
> 
> The way I see it, you are not married, she is moving away, and while the cat is away the mice will play....


 Banging lots of various girls is fun and all but i like having my meals cooked for me on a daily basis


----------



## winger

But does a player sleep with his twin brothers ex's?....lol.

I honestly didn't care, cause when I kicked them to the curb they are free for the taking. 

Did I sleep with any of his girls? Hell no, I have a much higher standard than that.....lol.


----------



## winger

Con said:


> Banging lots of various girls is fun and all but i like having my meals cooked for me on a daily basis


I hear ya. When I bust a nut the next words out of my mouth are, "make me some food cause Daddy is hungry".


----------



## flex 2002

I sent you on those pics bro


----------



## Guest

flex 2002 said:


> I sent you on those pics bro


 Just seen your pictures mate, you looked brilliant well done! :thumb:

Really superb V-taper:thumbup1:


----------



## flex 2002

Man your better than me you better do next show or ill fly over there and kick your ass !!!!


----------



## Guest

flex 2002 said:


> Man your better than me you better do next show or ill fly over there and kick your ass !!!!


  I actually have one lined up that a mate of mine is doing in april, i am watching my fat levels so i dont have to diet as long and possibly lose motivation on the way:rolleyes:


----------



## cellaratt

Con said:


> I actually have one lined up that a mate of mine is doing in april, i am watching my fat levels so i dont have to diet as long and possibly lose motivation on the way:rolleyes:


 :wacko: So your not keeping us informed on these decisions... :nono:


----------



## winger

cellaratt said:


> :wacko: So your not keeping us informed on these decisions... :nono:


Bump


----------



## Guest

[email protected] You two:thumb: :lol:

Alright i will make an update in here now and again if you like.

Been following Mike Mentzer's HIT program for the past month and will continue to do so for another two months and then i will reasses.

My body weight is sitting around 230lb.

I am in the process of having a "clean out" and have dropped about 5lb of water in the past 3 weeks when i started this.

Training is as follows with last weeks weights as i have them writen in front of me.

Monday Delts and Arms

Side laterals 35lb for 16 reps drop 25lb 4 reps straight into machine press 245lb for 6 reps.

Straight bar push downs not sure what weight but it was peg hole 7 for 8 reps drop peg 5 for 5 more reps straight into dips 16 reps.

1 set of reverse one arm push downs peg 3 12 reps each arm.

1 arm preacher curls 90lb for 5 reps then 3 negatives.

Hammer curls 60lb for 15 reps 45lb for 6 reps.

All reps are 3 seconds up 3 seconds down.

Wednesday Legs

Leg extension full stack no idea what weight this is for 20 reps straight into leg press loaded fully with is 20 plates total 6 reps, seat adjusted in order to make sure i get full ROM.

Leg curls peg 15 8 reps followed by a second set of 7 reps with a drop to peg 1 for 4 more reps.

All reps 3 seconds up 3 seconds down.

Friday Chest and Back

Machine fly full stack with 2 45lbers attached totalling 290lb for 8 reps with a static hold on the final rep straight into wide grip dips 20 reps.

Straight arm push downs peg 7 for 15 reps straight into reverse grip pull downs with the stack plus 45lb not sure total weight for 6 reps.

Deadlifts 405lb for 8 reps.

All the reps 3 seconds up 3 seconds down this really dropped my deadlift poundage by a ton(nearlly 200lb).

Every work out includeds calves which were trained with 3 supersets.

Seated calve raise 140lb straight into standing calve raise 400lb.

These reps were 5 seconds up 5 seconds down.

Diet as always is moderatly high protein in the region of 300-400 grams per day, high essential fats mainly through fish oil and udos oil and moderate carbs around 300 per day.


----------



## hackskii

Is the 90 pound dumbell preacher curls a type?

You use a 90 pound dumbell to do one arm preacher bench curls?


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Is the 90 pound dumbell preacher curls a type?
> 
> You use a 90 pound dumbell to do one arm preacher bench curls?


 No Scott it is a plate loaded machine which i then hold with only one hand at a time.


----------



## hackskii

Con said:


> No Scott it is a plate loaded machine which i then hold with only one hand at a time.


Oh ok, I have seen a guy do 80's but his form was really wild, it looked more like arm wrestling.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Oh ok, I have seen a guy do 80's but his form was really wild, it looked more like arm wrestling.


That guys name was Steve and you are right, what a freak he was.

Nice lifts Con. Do you feel getting away from the heavy power lifting stuff has sacrificed your size?

By the look of your avatar I say no, but just asking no the less.


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Nice lifts Con. Do you feel getting away from the heavy power lifting stuff has sacrificed your size?
> 
> By the look of your avatar I say no, but just asking no the less.


 No the total opposite instead. Heavy lifting does not make big muscles after a certain point, this is when you need to do other things rather than just try and lift heavier.


----------



## cellaratt

Bump...


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> Bump...


 Had a feeling it would be you that bumped this thread

Things have been going well my pct is drawing to a close and my weight sits around 225lb which i am fine with as i actually look leaner which is a good thing. My strenght stays the same i just have to get more aggressive for my heavy sets to manage them.

Diet is 7-8 meals per day calories range between 4-5k with some junk food every day but not enough to start piling on a ton of fat.

In 2 weeks i shall begin a priming stage which will be a mini diet for 6-8 weeks and then i will think what i want to do as far as future cycles ext.

Suppluments i am using and how i rate them.... dhea i dont find it to do any thing special, close to 5 grams tribulas i find i can feel a libido increase, paravol which is a sexual enhancer but is just a bunch of herbs again i think it like the tribulas is ok, once pct is over i will use gaspari nolvadex for one month as i have seen very promising test scores on guys test levels on various boards. I also have biohazard agitator which some rate highly and some say is **** i will give that a one month run in the future also.

Personal life updates, every thing is going well i have a part time job at a nutrition store and my gf is getting a job next week hopefully in order to help pay with the bills. Next tuesday classes start back i have 7 hours of classes on tuesday and thursday but nothing on any other day.

I deffo can feel my test levels are recovering in the bed room, once per day is now fine with me thankfully there have been no ed problems or any thing like that

I will try to remember to take some pictures soon even though i havent made any gains lately:rolleyes:

Thanks for the interest:thumbup1:


----------



## bobby chariot

Sounds like things are going well Con - glad to hear it mate :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Hey bro, if you dont mind can you tell me what you did for your PCT?

Gaspari nolva?

OTC stuff does not work like the real deal, clomid works better than nolva as well.

That stuff is very easily obtainable here in the states.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Hey bro, if you dont mind can you tell me what you did for your PCT?
> 
> Gaspari nolva?
> 
> OTC stuff does not work like the real deal, clomid works better than nolva as well.
> 
> That stuff is very easily obtainable here in the states.


 Nah thankfully i am not that stupid

100mg clomid for 4 weeks followed by 50mg for two weeks

4 weeks of 1mg armidex followed by 2 weeks of 20mg nolva

The gaspari would just be some for between cycles.


----------



## MXD

Any new pics big man?


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> Any new pics big man?


 I will get some up in a week or so...will try and get a couple of gym shots or some thing.


----------



## cellaratt

Gym shots would be cool... :thumb:


----------



## Kezz

seconded


----------



## Guest

Took camera to gym but battery ran out.....

Here is my working set for narrow bench my gf didnt exactly take it at the most exciting time.










I got a back shot also.










I will charge camera and get some more interesting pics on back day.

TBH i feel very small off gear but i hold 220-25lb depending on carb intake.

Just started an diet which isnt extreem to shed some fat.

Also bought a eliptical at wallmart today so i can do cardio while watching tv.


----------



## toxo

:thumb :nah, your still looking massive irish


----------



## winger

Looking good Con. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

Looking realy good Con!!!


----------



## ah24

c*nt:lol: :whistling:

haha looking good mate!


----------



## MXD

Looking great buddy, you have a very nice back structure.


----------



## Steedee

Awesome back mate!!! I would love to have the back structure that you have LOL!

Nice one mate.


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome, mate :thumbup1:

That bench photo looks very Dorian Yates-ish


----------



## justdiscovering

ah24 said:


> c*nt:lol: :whistling:
> 
> haha looking good mate!


 top bloke top physique have to agree with the above:lol:


----------



## scofield

Any new pix, mate?


----------



## scofield

I'm guessing the answer is "no..."


----------



## Guest

scofield said:


> I'm guessing the answer is "no..."


 Well matey if you look about 4 threads above well actually it will be 1 or 2 bellow i have a brand spanking new thread with pictures and every thing:lol:


----------

